# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2015



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:16)

Chove forte no Pico desde há hora e meia.

22:00





23:00


----------



## Hazores (1 Out 2015 às 02:17)

Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira caiu um aguaceiro forte agora....


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 02:37)

Chove bem em Santa Maria desde há meia hora.

Continua a chover no Pico (São Caetano), moderado apenas. 15 mm acumulados neste período que começou às 22:30.

A única informação que se consegue encontrar na página do IPMA é 3mm na Horta até à 1:00. O resto está tudo sem informação, muito raro este bloqueio geral da informação de todas as estações.

Estações WU:
4 mm em Santa Maria, hoje;

1,8 mm em Angra;

27,7 mm ontem em Angra.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2015 às 03:32)

Boa Noite

Dizer que acordei com o autêntico temporal que já há algum tempo se abateu aqui por Angra ... Muita chuva e muito vento com períodos que chegaram a ser assustadores e a soar literalmente alarmes ... ( um alarme de um edifício ou carro perto da minha casa disparou com a violência do vento e da chuva ) ...

No momento que escrevo parece que as coisas acalmam-se mas na última meia hora tivemos uma autêntica tempestade por aqui ...


----------



## Shimmy (1 Out 2015 às 08:01)

Anda a circular no Facebook esta imagem, ontem alguém se lembrou de ir às webcams durante a borrasca em PDL (diz que caíram raios, coriscos, granizo, cães e gatos):


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Out 2015 às 08:09)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Dizer que acordei com o autêntico temporal que já há algum tempo se abateu aqui por Angra ... Muita chuva e muito vento com períodos que chegaram a ser assustadores e a soar literalmente alarmes ... ( um alarme de um edifício ou carro perto da minha casa disparou com a violência do vento e da chuva ) ...
> 
> No momento que escrevo parece que as coisas acalmam-se mas na última meia hora tivemos uma autêntica tempestade por aqui ...



Também acordei.  Muita chuva tocada a vento direta na portada do quarto


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2015 às 10:29)

Bom Dia ...

O dia por aqui amanheceu como a noite ... ou seja cinzento e chuvoso ...

Há relatos de algumas ruas em que o asfalto abateu devido às chuvadas da noite mas nada de grande monta como no dia 4 de Setembro ...

Outubro tal como Setembro a começar com bastante mau tempo ...

Nota também para o vento que continua a soprar bem forte ...


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Out 2015 às 14:17)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bom Dia ...
> 
> O dia por aqui amanheceu como a noite ... ou seja cinzento e chuvoso ...
> 
> ...



Essas fotos são da Ribeirinha e o asfalto já ontem estava a abater onde há o buraco maior.  Mais abaixo o asfalto parece que também está a soltar.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Out 2015 às 14:33)

Pareceu-me há momentos ter ouvido um trovão ... Mais alguém aqui da Terceira ouviu? Há algum registo de Descargas eléctricas ao largo da Terceira? Foi um som muito curto , mas pareceu - me claramente um trovão ... 

Nota - Confirma-se as DE às 13 e 25 ao largo da Terceira de acordo com o imapweather ...


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 14:34)

Boa tarde.

As presentes condições de instabilidade devem durar pelo menos mais 36 a 48 horas. Após este período, a depressão enfraquecerá e gradualmente deslocar-se-á para nordeste.

Mais para a frente o GFS está a modelar a passagem de um núcleo depressionário a norte. O sistema correspondente deverá trazer mais alguma chuva.



Wessel1985 disse:


> Pareceu-me há momentos ter ouvido um trovão ... Mais alguém aqui da Terceira ouviu? Há algum registo de Descargas eléctricas ao largo da Terceira? Foi um som muito curto , mas pareceu - me claramente um trovão ...



Sim, tem feito trovoada ao largo da Terceira desde há bocado. E há uma célula com alguma intensidade a entrar pelo flanco sul da ilha.


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2015 às 15:28)

Troveja agora aqui pelo Faial


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 15:57)

Tefrigrama de hoje. Há menos CAPE e LI. Nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera há uma camada de ar estável e relativamente seco (mas a atmosfera está instável a partir dos 850 hPa). Na prática pouca coisa muda. A atmosfera continua instável, há mais água precipitável e está, na sua globalidade, mais saturada. Isto reflete-se numa maior probabilidade de aguaceiros de todos os tipos. Trovoadas são menos prováveis mas os aguaceiros podem ser fortes dependendo da convergência:






O GFS modela, ao longo do dia de hoje, uma camada persistente de ar seco a 700 hPa sobre o G. Oriental. Isto fará com que, tendencialmente, o referido grupo passe ao lado do evento (pelo menos hoje; amanhã as circunstâncias devem mudar ligeiramente).


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 18:33)

Shimmy disse:


> Anda a circular no Facebook esta imagem, ontem alguém se lembrou de ir às webcams durante a borrasca em PDL (diz que caíram raios, coriscos, granizo, cães e gatos):



Essa célula na imagem nem sequer está sobre terra, está até longe no mar.
Um exagero, quanto muito, peixes... (já aconteceu) 

Os acumulados horários na ilha de S.Miguel nada mostram de especial:


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 18:40)

Resumo do mês de Setembro no arquipélago da Madeira:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Boa tarde!
Ontem fez uma trovoada valente... Quando conseguir, meto os 3 pequenos videos que fiz de 3 raios.
Bom, indo ao que mais interessa, penso que o grupo central vai estar sob condições significativas de aguaceiros moderados, pontualmente fortes, e algumas trovoadas por mais umas horas... enquanto o núcleo da depressão se mantiver o suficientemente ativo. 
No entanto, parece-me que a depressão está começando a esgotar um pouco a humidade em torno do núcleo, promovendo concentrações de humidade em linhas de instabilidade. Ora, uma dessas linhas poderá vir a desenvolver-se junto ao grupo oriental e Terceira nas próximas horas, havendo probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada bastante elevada, talvez mais elevada nestas ilhas, especialmente na próxima noite e madrugada (mais ou menos das 21h às 03h de amanhã).
Mesmo que esta linha de instabilidade seja uma decepção (o que acho que não acontecerá), a probabilidade de trovoada por células ocasionais também é elevada; a diferença é que a trovoada deverá, na pior das hipóteses, ser ocasional e de rápida passagem.
A verdade é que temos Lifted Index e CAPE muito interessantes, com valores de humidade aos 700 hpa suficientes e os movimentos ascendentes locais serão apenas uma questão de esperar: a orografia poderá fazer o resto se a linha de instabilidade ficar praticamente estacionária sobre São Miguel.
Nota para um aumento do Jet Stream durante a madrugada no grupo oriental... não sei se isto ajudará nalgum possível evento, mas o @Orion saberá melhor do que eu. 
Bons acompanhamentos!


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Out 2015 às 18:57)

Pessoalmente receio que as trovoadas violentíssimas que estão ocorrendo entre os Açores e a Madeira possam mostram alguma da sua "potência" ocasionalmente na região das ilhas mais orientais. Devido aos meus conhecimentos mais empíricos que científicos sobre a matéria, não sei explicar porque razão, em condições mais ou menos semelhantes às previstas nos Açores para a próxima noite, para CAPE, LI, humidade aos 700 hpa e movimentos verticais, estão a ocorrer fortes trovoadas entre os dois arquipélagos... Não quero dar tiros no escuro, mas certo é que me questiono do seguinte: se as condições vão ser semelhantes, o que esperar? Que outros ingredientes estarão a  explicar essas fortes trovoadas para além dos aqui descritos? Serão os fortes diferenciais de humidade associados às linhas de instabilidade?
Mas as trovoadas fortes existem também em lugares vastos de pouco diferencial de humidade... 
De qualquer maneira, não nos podemos esquecer que algo está a provocar uma evolução enorme a registar-se nas próximas horas naquela região, muito mais agressiva do que para cá...


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 19:01)

Resumo do mês nos Açores:







Acumulados diários das 12h às 12h; de ontem e hoje das 0h às 0h. Só três estações IPMA sobreviveram à falha de registos entre as 16h de ontem e as 9 h de hoje  (Corvo, PDL e Santa Maria)


----------



## Shimmy (1 Out 2015 às 19:15)

StormRic disse:


> Essa célula na imagem nem sequer está sobre terra, está até longe no mar.
> Um exagero, quanto muito, peixes... (já aconteceu)
> 
> Os acumulados horários na ilha de S.Miguel nada mostram de especial:


Bem, não sei se o StormRic estava lá in loco, mas a minha família vive lá e descreveu muita chuva granizo e relâmpagos na zona da Fajã de Baixo, que nem é especialmente perto do mar.. Foi um fenómeno bastante localizado, pode não acusar nas estações.. Em todo o caso, na primeira imagem vê-se bem que está sobre terra e não sobre o mar.. Possivelmente deslocou-se para o mar durante o evento..


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 19:30)

Shimmy disse:


> Bem, não sei se o StormRic estava lá in loco, mas a minha família vive lá e descreveu muita chuva granizo e relâmpagos na zona da Fajã de Baixo, que nem é especialmente perto do mar.. Foi um fenómeno bastante localizado, pode não acusar nas estações.. Em todo o caso, na primeira imagem vê-se bem que está sobre terra e não sobre o mar.. Possivelmente deslocou-se para o mar durante o evento..



Refiro-me à imagem concretamente. Tem havido intensidades pontuais muito elevadas, mas a célula que aparece nessa imagem com esse aspecto não está no momento da captura sobre terra, apenas disse isto.


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2015 às 19:49)

Células, são células, mas este cluster é um senhor... Ouviu-se dois ou três trovões, passou mesmo ao lado...  
















Foi chuva muito forte, não tenho a certeza se s.jorge levou com isso...


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 19:53)

Intensidades pontualmente muito elevadas registadas nas últimas horas:

*Maia*, na ilha de Santa Maria, às 6:50, *14,6 mm em 10 minutos*! Equivale a 87,6 mm em uma hora. Valor excepcional.

*Caldeira Velha*, S.Miguel, na encosta noroeste do maciço das Furnas, às 6:40, *9,5 mm em 10 minutos*, equivalente a 57 mm por hora.

Salto do Cabrito, encosta norte das Furnas, 6:30, *7,2 mm em 10 minutos*, equivalente a 43,2 mm/h.

Algarivia, costa norte de S.Miguel, ontem às 21:40, *6,1 mm em 10 minutos*.

Salga, costa norte de S.Miguel, ontem às 17:50, *5,8 mm em 10 minutos*.


Sublinhe-se que estas intensidades são em períodos muito curtos e os acumulados horários pouco passam dos 10 mm e nem sequer chegam aos 20mm, como se pode ver no quadro de uma mensagem anterior.

Aguaceiros rápidos e intensos:


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2015 às 20:03)

Aqui, o lado norte também está a ser brindado com uma célula fantástica. Na Horta, nada parece vir, para meu desagrado.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 20:14)

Imagem do satélite Terra às *13:00* utc de hoje:








Satélite Aqua às *14:40* utc:








Grupos Central e Oriental:


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2015 às 20:15)

StormRic disse:


> Imagem do satélite Terra às *13:00* utc de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corresponde à hora que eu relatei a trovoada  ️


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Aumentei os realces da foto de à bocado para se perceber o tamanho de célula, a qual depois trespassa a camada superior de nuvens, até sabe-se lá onde  lol


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> Essa célula na imagem nem sequer está sobre terra, está até longe no mar.
> Um exagero, quanto muito, peixes... (já aconteceu)





A célula passou pela ponta ocidental da cidade de Ponta Delgada e por cima da minha casa. Atesto o que foi escrito, por mim e por outrém (exceto os termos exagerados). A essa hora, 19:40, a célula estava a começar a passar pela cidade. Na altura escrevi que a célula deve ter passado por cima do aeroporto (eu sei porque vivo ao pé dele). 



lserpa disse:


> Células, são células, mas este cluster é um senhor... Ouviu-se dois ou três trovões, passou mesmo ao lado...



Tenho inveja do aviso laranja para trovoada para o G. Central


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 20:55)

Orion disse:


> A célula passou pela ponta ocidental da cidade de Ponta Delgada e por cima da minha casa. Atesto o que foi escrito, por mim e por outrém (exceto os termos exagerados). A essa hora, 19:40, a célula estava a começar a passar pela cidade. Na altura escrevi que a célula deve ter passado por cima do aeroporto (eu sei porque vivo ao pé dele).



Parece que não estão a perceber o que eu disse, não neguei isso, eu só disse que naquela imagem das 19:40 aquela cortina de chuva ainda não estava sobre Ponta Delgada. Olha para as fotos de ontem na tua mensagem e para as horas que lá estão. Na imagem da webcam da Lagoa das 19:40, não está ainda sobre a cidade, foi só isso que eu disse. Estava a começar mas não é aquele o pico da chuva sobre a cidade.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 20:57)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Ontem fez uma trovoada valente... Quando conseguir, meto os 3 pequenos videos que fiz de 3 raios.
> Bom, indo ao que mais interessa, penso que o grupo central vai estar sob condições significativas de aguaceiros moderados, pontualmente fortes, e algumas trovoadas por mais umas horas... enquanto o núcleo da depressão se mantiver o suficientemente ativo.
> No entanto, parece-me que a depressão está começando a esgotar um pouco a humidade em torno do núcleo, promovendo concentrações de humidade em linhas de instabilidade. Ora, uma dessas linhas poderá vir a desenvolver-se junto ao grupo oriental e Terceira nas próximas horas, havendo probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada bastante elevada, talvez mais elevada nestas ilhas, especialmente na próxima noite e madrugada (mais ou menos das 21h às 03h de amanhã).
> ...



O aumento da humidade a 700 hPa aumentará (repetição) a probabilidade de aguaceiros fortes no G. Oriental. Ao longo do dia as torres estiveram omnipresentes, mas dispersas, no céu. De vez em quando houve um aguaceiro mais forte um pouco por toda a ilha.

O CAPE aumentará significativamente nas próximas horas, especialmente no G. Central, daí o aviso laranja. Não concordo contigo na parte do estacionário. Penso que no G. Oriental, por estar mais afastado do núcleo, as células irão passar mais ou menos depressa. No G. Central a questão é outra. As células tenderão a não se mexer muito/desenvolverem-se mais ou menos no mesmo local (o núcleo está centrado mais ou menos sobre o G. Ocidental). O G. Oriental poderá beneficiar de um aumento da água precipitável total para o final do dia/madrugada de amanhã:






O _jet_ dá sempre uma ajuda. Mas os ventos em altitude não são muito intensos (o cisalhamento - _wind shear_ - não é muito intenso). As células tipicamente são fortes mas de curta duração (falta divergência para impedir que se 'sufoquem'). Penso que no grupo central acontecerá mesmo isso. A formação contínua de células localizadas que vão perdendo força à medida que se afastam do núcleo. Prontamente outras surgirão no mesmo local.

Este evento não foi/é mais grave porque faltou uma corrente húmida e quente de sul (aumentando a água precipitável). Tendo em conta o CAPE, a trovoada de hoje no G. Central poderá ser semelhante àquela de 2012 (salvo erro) pelas festas do Santo Cristo no G. Oriental. Já escrevi que tenho inveja? 



StormRic disse:


> Parece que não estão a preceber o que eu disse, não neguei isso, eu só disse que naquela imagem das 19:40 aquela cortina de chuva ainda não estava sobre Ponta Delgada. Olha para as fotos de ontem na tua mensagem e para as horas que lá estão. Na imagem da webcam da Lagoa das 19:40, não está ainda sobre a cidade, foi só isso que eu disse. Estava a começar mas não é aquele o pico da chuva sobre a cidade.



Percebido  Mas garanto que foi um dilúvio tremendo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 21:18)

Orion disse:


> foi um dilúvio tremendo



Penso que os 11,5 mm que o IPMA tem para PDL (aeroporto), naquele período em que não mostra os registos horários (apresentou o total diário hoje e subtraí-lhe os acumulados das horas com registo), terão caído todos em menos de uma hora, à volta das 20:00. Não tem o total para o observatório, provavelmente foi mais elevado até.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 21:20)

Intensidades muito fortes nas últimas horas em Nordeste, *10,3 + 20,5* mm.

As outras estações no maciço oriental não chegam a tanto mas são também na ordem dos 20 mm nas últimas horas.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Pessoalmente receio que as trovoadas violentíssimas que estão ocorrendo entre os Açores e a Madeira possam mostram alguma da sua "potência" ocasionalmente na região das ilhas mais orientais. Devido aos meus conhecimentos mais empíricos que científicos sobre a matéria, não sei explicar porque razão, em condições mais ou menos semelhantes às previstas nos Açores para a próxima noite, para CAPE, LI, humidade aos 700 hpa e movimentos verticais, estão a ocorrer fortes trovoadas entre os dois arquipélagos... Não quero dar tiros no escuro, mas certo é que me questiono do seguinte: se as condições vão ser semelhantes, o que esperar? Que outros ingredientes estarão a  explicar essas fortes trovoadas para além dos aqui descritos? Serão os fortes diferenciais de humidade associados às linhas de instabilidade?
> Mas as trovoadas fortes existem também em lugares vastos de pouco diferencial de humidade...
> De qualquer maneira, não nos podemos esquecer que algo está a provocar uma evolução enorme a registar-se nas próximas horas naquela região, muito mais agressiva do que para cá...



Lá há coisas que aqui não há (saída GFS 12 + 24 para demonstrar).

1- Água precipitável total superior (fruto de uma corrente de sudoeste):






2- Humidade a 700 hPa tendencialmente mais consistente e elevada:






3- Ponto de orvalho superior à superfície:






4- Cisalhamento mais elevado (impede que a célula se sufoque):






E deixo um bónus:

5- Células com correntes de ar ascendentes com grande rotatividade (GFS 12 + 48). Valores compreendidos entre os 150 e os 300 indicam a possibilidade do surgimento de uma super-célula com tornados fracos associados:






O que escrevi foi a teoria. Na prática fica assim


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 21:51)

Alguns problemas com as imagens na mensagem anterior. Já estão resolvidos.

Quanto a raios:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Out 2015 às 22:08)

Orion disse:


> O aumento da humidade a 700 hPa aumentará (repetição) a probabilidade de aguaceiros fortes no G. Oriental. Ao longo do dia as torres estiveram omnipresentes, mas dispersas, no céu. De vez em quando houve um aguaceiro mais forte um pouco por toda a ilha.
> 
> O CAPE aumentará significativamente nas próximas horas, especialmente no G. Central, daí o aviso laranja. Não concordo contigo na parte do estacionário. Penso que no G. Oriental, por estar mais afastado do núcleo, as células irão passar mais ou menos depressa. No G. Central a questão é outra. As células tenderão a não se mexer muito/desenvolverem-se mais ou menos no mesmo local (o núcleo está centrado mais ou menos sobre o G. Ocidental). O G. Oriental poderá beneficiar de um aumento da água precipitável total para o final do dia/madrugada de amanhã:
> 
> ...


@Orion, obrigado pelas explicações 
Então é a falta de água precipitável que limita a ocorrência de fortes trovoadas como as que estão acontecendo entre Açores e Madeira!!
Quanto ao que disse sobre a tendência para a linha de instabilidade ficar estacionária no grupo oriental, referi-me a esse termo com o sentido de dizer que, como ela vai subir em latitude, vai atingir São Miguel em termos do seu comprimento e não de largura (não vem "de lado"). Mas sim, concordo contigo que o núcleo tem condições mais constantes para tempo severo, por ser isso mesmo: um núcleo. Só não acredito muito no alerta laranja de trovoada para lá devido à falta de humidade aos 700 hpa.. o motor (de convergência) não trabalha muito bem durante muito tempo sem gasolina... Ainda acho possível a tendência de esvaziamento de células no Central, numa  transferência de energia para a Terceira e o grupo Oriental - vou esperar mais umas horas.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Out 2015 às 22:11)

Orion disse:


> Lá há coisas que aqui não há (saída GFS 12 + 24 para demonstrar).
> 
> 1- Água precipitável total superior (fruto de uma corrente de sudoeste):
> 
> ...


Epá assim é que gosto!!! Agora já percebi, obrigado!


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 22:12)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Então é a falta de água precipitável que limita a ocorrência de fortes trovoadas como as que estão acontecendo entre Açores e Madeira!!



Indiretamente. A pouca humidade impede o surgimento de mais células que eventualmente podem gerar trovoada. A água precipitável está relacionada com isso (intensidade dos aguaceiros; ar mais quente contém mais água em termos 'brutos').



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Só não acredito muito no alerta laranja de trovoada para lá devido à falta de humidade aos 700 hpa..



Discordamos, o que faz parte. A humidade a 700 hPa está acima de 60%. É algo para se ter atenção. Se fosse de dia via-se melhor as células. De noite só os raios 

Não acredito muito que aquela corrente venha a atingir os Açores. Poderá atingir a Madeira de raspão, o que é bom porque precisam de chuva. Se atingir diretamente será um caso sério.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 22:21)

Orion disse:


> Indiretamente. A pouca humidade impede o surgimento de mais células que eventualmente podem gerar trovoada. A água precipitável está relacionada com isso (intensidade dos aguaceiros; ar mais quente contém mais água em termos 'brutos').



@Azorean Storm Buster para clarificar. Ar com uma temperatura de 25º e uma humidade relativa de 50% é diferente de ar com uma temperatura de 18º e com uma humidade relativa de 50%. Ar mais quente contém mais vapor de água/humidade. Neste caso, e em termos brutos, a água precipitável do ar quente será superior à água precipitável do ar mais fresco.

A humidade relativa é útil para se ter uma ideia da condensação/surgimento de células. A água precipitável é útil para se estimar a severidade da chuva (se ocorrer e em conjunto com outras variáveis).


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2015 às 22:22)

Malta de São Miguel, provavelmente vem brinde a caminho 
Trovoada não é garantido, mas chuva virá muito provavelmente


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2015 às 22:29)

Agora, por aqui não vou ver nada, uma banda de admissão de ar mais seco está por aqui... Agora vai depender da direção de deslocação do núcleo... A ver vamos. 




No entanto, o GFS das 18:00 acrescenta mais umas horas de vida a este sistema.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (1 Out 2015 às 22:48)

A saída das 18h GFS continua a apostar condições adversas para o grupo oriental. Em São Miguel alguns relâmpagos (há 10 minutos vi um clarão por cima da Lagoa). A atividade elétrica dispersa é consequência, em parte, da existência de movimentos verticais dispersos; no entanto, espero a reorganização da linha de instabilidade dentro de 3 horas.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Chove no maciço das Sete Cidades.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Só não acredito muito no alerta laranja de trovoada para lá devido à falta de humidade aos 700 hpa.



Não és o único 











Trovoada concentrada porque algumas ilhas estarão perto da provável zona de geração. Claro que a humidade (muito) inconsistente dará cabo de muitas. Ver-se-á.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Out 2015 às 00:00)

Orion disse:


> Não és o único
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eheh  mas olha, @Orion, já reparaste na trovoada que está a fazer para o lado leste da ilha? E já fez alguma também a sul de PDL há uma meia hora... São células eventuais para já...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Out 2015 às 00:05)

As descargas estão acontecendo a uma taxa de uma por minuto, mais ou menos. Isto sobre Vila Franca, especulo... São grandes no céu, mas muito rápidos.


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2015 às 00:07)

Não são bem células eventuais, mas sim algo mais concreto...




Agora, aumenta a probabilidade para esse lado, também no ocidental, poderá ser cruzado pela coma-cloud que está agarrada ao centro, aparentemente poderá ser intensa pela sua estrutura vertical.


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2015 às 00:11)

O grupo central, agora sofre um decréscimo temporário na atividade convectiva devido à intrusão seca, mas volto a referir, TEMPORÁRIO, pois a circulação deverá trazer novamente mais humidade e com ela mais condições de suportar e manter convecção.


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2015 às 00:12)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> As descargas estão acontecendo a uma taxa de uma por minuto, mais ou menos. Isto sobre Vila Franca, especulo... São grandes no céu, mas muito rápidos.


Podias era fazer uns movies para mostrar aqui ao people


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (2 Out 2015 às 00:18)

lserpa disse:


> Não são bem células eventuais, mas sim algo mais concreto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A meu ver, é a linha de instabilidade que o GFS previa e que falei aqui à tarde, @lserpa


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 00:25)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Eheh  mas olha, @Orion, já reparaste na trovoada que está a fazer para o lado leste da ilha? E já fez alguma também a sul de PDL há uma meia hora... São células eventuais para já...



_Mim_ ter baixas expectativas . Ainda nem vi raios de jeito


----------



## belem (2 Out 2015 às 00:58)

O mar dos Açores ainda está bem quente (sobretudo na sua zona meridional), com várias zonas entre 27-28ºc e algumas até 28-29ºc (segundo o satélite NOAA-19).


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 01:03)

1/3 do aviso já passou. Ainda nada de mais. A convecção mais forte está longe (ao largo do G. Ocidental):


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 04:04)

Trovoada? Sim. Mas muito longe:






2/3's do aviso terminados. A convecção continua muito moderada e dispersa na generalidade. É cada vez mais improvável que haja algo de extraordinário. As células mais fortes estão a surgir a norte do canal entre os Grs. Central e Ocidental. As células no G. Oriental extinguem-se à mesma velocidade furiosa com que crescem inicialmente (e surgem mais ou menos no mesmo local).

Desta vez o aviso saiu ao lado.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 15:55)

De facto, para se ver trovoada não é nos Açores. Nem com 2000 de CAPE e -5 de LI:


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 19:14)

Mosteiros, S. Miguel:






(Monstro de Loch Ness)


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 19:34)

Precipitação acumulada em Outubro nos Açores, até às 17:00 de hoje:


----------



## Hazores (3 Out 2015 às 10:22)

Bom dia a todos,

Segundo o IPMA amanhã dia 4OUT promete, com duas linhas de instabilidade a passarem o arquipélago


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2015 às 11:06)




----------



## Azathoth (3 Out 2015 às 13:17)

90 mm em 3 horas? Ui....

Por enquanto no Funchal está bastante nublado mas nada de chuva.


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2015 às 13:20)

Knyght disse:


>


Não devemos levar o Arome demasiado a sério... esse modelo só gera previsões apocalípticas... guiem-se pelo ECM e o GFS, são 300x mais fiáveis.


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2015 às 13:36)

Não tem falhado muito.


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2015 às 13:46)

Repara na previsão GFS praticamente ao nível do Mar, claro que a melhor saída do AROME será a das 0h de amanhã, já que o pico deverá ser durante o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 15:27)

Publiquei a minha opinião no tópico correto.

Madeira:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...0-3-dias-outubro-2015.8435/page-2#post-512184

Açores:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...0-3-dias-outubro-2015.8435/page-2#post-512189


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 15:58)

Da ponta oeste da ilha deve ser possível ver algumas células.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 16:51)

Relativamente aos tefigramas...

Lajes:






O ar muito seco tenderá a impedir a condensação e a formação de chuva. Seria preciso uma convergência excecional e mesmo assim seria difícil. Mais um dia em que o CAPE é 'desperdiçado'.

Funchal:






Tem o mesmo problema. Ar (muito) seco ao longo da atmosfera. A água precipitável está muito elevada. Infelizmente, ou felizmente, a maior parte da convecção deve passar a oeste da ilha. Ver-se-á o que irá acontecer ao longo do dia de hoje. Mas já há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de chuva (forte) e trovoada. Falta um pouco mais de saturação (especialmente por volta dos 700 hPa) e convergência.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2015 às 17:23)

lserpa disse:


> Não devemos levar o Arome demasiado a sério... esse modelo só gera previsões apocalípticas... guiem-se pelo ECM e o GFS, são 300x mais fiáveis.



Os modelos globais como o GFS e ECMWF tem menos resolução, a orografia das ilhas praticamente não existe, pelo que não conseguem modelar precipitação orográfica, e isso nota-se imenso em ilhas como a Madeira ou o Pico, onde não é assim tão invulgar ocorrerem episódios de precipitação intensa, tal como as serras do noroeste de Portugal por ex,..

Pelo que se o AROME (um modelo de alta resolução) mostra isso, é para ter em conta mas não significa que aconteça claro. Basta linhas de instabilidade passarem ao lado e essa precipitação intensa não ocorre porque não estão lá as serras. Modelos de muita resolução tendem a gerar grandes erros por vezes, tanto mostram imenso como numa saída a seguir já não mostram nada no mesmo local, mas dão-nos pelo menos uma ideia do que pode acontecer, do potencial na atmosfera se as coisas correrem como o modelo está a ver, ficamos pelo menos com uma ideia de que valores podemos esperar.

E por falar nisso, existe actualmente mais algum modelo mesoescala para a Madeira ? Aqui há uns anos havia um WRF algures, mas não me recordo aonde.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 18:01)

Vince disse:


> E por falar nisso, existe actualmente mais algum modelo mesoescala para a Madeira ? Aqui há uns anos havia um WRF algures, mas não me recordo aonde.



http://home.ciimarmadeira.org/index.php?page=atmosfera

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/previsao/ ou http://www.gisclimaat.angra.uac.pt/previsao/wrfa_c.php?dia=20150825_00&var=PREC&dom=2


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2015 às 18:06)

@Vince ja testei varias vezes no terreno... Podemos daí tirar apenas, onde haverá maior tendência, mas não consumir aquela informação como algo concreto!!! O que no Post do Twitter indica! Sendo assim, os Açores estavam quase sempre sob aviso vermelho sempre que passasse um sistema com atividade moderada... Quase que aposto que, não se vai registar 90mm em 3 horas!! 
É os posinhos mágicos do arome... Ainda bem que não foram ver o meteoalerta... É sempre o mais apocalíptico... Lolol normalmente acontece metade do previsto...


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Ao lado, ainda:


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 19:17)

https://www.facebook.com/Nuno-Bicho-Photography-625684174194071/timeline/


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2015 às 20:37)

lserpa disse:


> @Vince ja testei varias vezes no terreno... Podemos daí tirar apenas, onde haverá maior tendência, mas não consumir aquela informação como algo concreto!!! O que no Post do Twitter indica! Sendo assim, os Açores estavam quase sempre sob aviso vermelho sempre que passasse um sistema com atividade moderada... Quase que aposto que, não se vai registar 90mm em 3 horas!!
> É os posinhos mágicos do arome... Ainda bem que não foram ver o meteoalerta... É sempre o mais apocalíptico... Lolol normalmente acontece metade do previsto...



Amigo na Madeira, chove bem em altitude, o modelo até é confiável.



Vince disse:


> E por falar nisso, existe actualmente mais algum modelo mesoescala para a Madeira ? Aqui há uns anos havia um WRF algures, mas não me recordo aonde.



http://www.weather.ul.pt/ de 2km mas parece-me o arome mas certinho agora.




Orion disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/Nuno-Bicho-Photography-625684174194071/timeline/



Brilhante foto.

Aproveito e informo que já chove no Funchal. Fraca mas vem aí!


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2015 às 20:41)

Se o AROME estiver certo, boa coisa não vai fazer...  mas ainda me custa acreditar nisso, sendo assim o IPMA já deveria ter posto a Madeira em aviso Vermelho.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 20:44)

Knyght disse:


> Aproveito e informo que já chove no Funchal. Fraca mas vem aí!


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2015 às 20:47)

Orion disse:


>


25 a 50mm em 12 horas é diferente de 90mm em 3 horas  mas como se diz por aqui, ver para querer


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 20:51)

lserpa disse:


> Se o AROME estiver certo, boa coisa não vai fazer...  mas ainda me custa acreditar nisso, sendo assim o IPMA já deveria ter posto a Madeira em aviso Vermelho.



Se a humidade relativa nos níveis baixos fosse outra o aviso era de outra cor. Mas é um evento convectivo com alguns ingredientes sérios. Pode passar ao lado como atingir em cheio. Se atingir em cheio pode dar problemas devido à orografia.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 21:00)

A ventania será democrática em quase todo o território português:


----------



## Fada (3 Out 2015 às 21:14)

Boa noite

Por motivos profissionais estou, de momento,  residir na Calheta... costumo ler este forum... mas raramente participo... como resultado esta é a 3ª identidade que tenho de criar porque nunca me lembro dos dados nem do mail com que criei as contas.

De qualquer maneira, só queria informar que:
- Estive durante grande parte do dia de hoje no Funchal e nunca apanhei chuva... o tempo esteve sempre muito abafado e no tapa / destapa.
- Quando regressei à Calheta encontrei o tempo encoberto mas quente... ao anoitecer chuviscou... mas pouco mais do que isso.


----------



## Knyght (3 Out 2015 às 21:19)

Fada disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por motivos profissionais estou, de momento,  residir na Calheta... costumo ler este forum... mas raramente participo... como resultado esta é a 3ª identidade que tenho de criar porque nunca me lembro dos dados nem do mail com que criei as contas.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo!
Única Netatmo com sensor de chuva, é pena, pois em temperatura temos 5 estações dessas.

https://www.netatmo.com/weathermap/...394576/32.462115683466656/-17.368137895605514


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2015 às 22:05)

Grupo ocidental já regista precipitação


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2015 às 23:07)

lserpa disse:


> @Vince ja testei varias vezes no terreno... Podemos daí tirar apenas, onde haverá maior tendência, mas não consumir aquela informação como algo concreto!!! O que no Post do Twitter indica! Sendo assim, os Açores estavam quase sempre sob aviso vermelho sempre que passasse um sistema com atividade moderada... Quase que aposto que, não se vai registar 90mm em 3 horas!!
> .



Não é assim tão raro choverem 90mm nas serras da Madeira em poucas horas em situações destas, diria até que se a linha instável passar pela ilha, que isso ou mais é o expectável.

Mas também seria errado pôr já aviso vermelho, até por coisas que disseste, passaríamos a vida em avisos vermelhos, a história do Pedro e do Lobo já mil vezes repetida aqui no fórum. Porque neste tipo de situações a incerteza é sempre muito grande. A maioria das pessoas tem alguma dificuldade em entender estas coisas, mas por exemplo, se tiveres uma depressão muito cavada, que é modelada por vários modelos, é mais fácil pores um aviso vermelho por exemplo de vento, que neste tipo de situação é muito fácil de prever. Já o vento por exemplo resultante de convecção profunda, downbursts por ex.,, são praticamente imprevisíveis, antes só consegues ter uma ideia de que isso poderá acontecer, algures, e em nowcasting sabes que poderá acontecer em determinada zona, mas mesmo aí sem poderes prever se de facto acontecerá.

O que quis dizer é que modelos de alta resolução podem dar-nos uma ideia do que pode acontecer.
Em situações de muita incerteza, só depois em nowcasting, imaginemos no caso da Madeira, se se confirmar um desfile de células a passar na Madeira, aí sim alguém teria que accionar determinado aviso/alerta, e modelos como o AROME dão-nos uma ideia do que realmente se pode estar a enfrentar.

Em relação ao twitter ou facebook, defendo que não se devem divulgar certas coisas sem explicar minimamente do que falamos aqui, tem que se dar o devido enquadramento.

Tal como é errado pensar que acaba tudo em desastres, já expliquei várias vezes que o que aconteceu na Madeira em 2010 foi uma sucessão de eventos e não apenas um. Duas semanas antes houve uma estação no norte da Madeira que acumulou mais de 300mm antes do evento que acabou em tragédia.

Amanhã é estar atento, sem dramas, e fazer o necessário acompanhamento preventivo da situação.Não existem fórmulas milagrosas de lidar com incerteza na meteorologia, se querem um sistema mais eficaz, ele terá que passar a jusante das previsões de modelos, em nowcasting haver uma comunicação eficaz que chegue às populações, meia hora ou uma hora antes.


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2015 às 23:13)

É precisamente isso que defendo! Não dramatizar sem necessidade...


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 23:36)

Já há bastante tempo que não havia avisos para agitação marítima. Infelizmente não calha 'aqui' 

Quanto ao AROME há que enfatizar a sua pontaria (sim, eu sei que é da orografia):


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2015 às 00:46)

Orion disse:


> (sim, eu sei que é da orografia):



Nessa carta do modelo o fluxo de ar muito húmido, água precipitável, deve ser o mesmo na linha a leste da ilha onde o modelo não passa dos 10/20mm, neste exemplo concreto é precisamente a orografia que transforma isso em precipitação bastante intensa num lado e noutro não, penso que isso ajudará o @lserpa a perceber melhor o que quis dizer. Um modelo global como o GFS ou ECMWF não consegue ver isso, as ilhas quase que não existem no modelo, não tem resolução e orografia para tal, neste caso particular um global mostra apenas os 10/20/30mm, por aí...

O que acontece muitas vezes nos modelos de maior resolução como o AROME, uma pequena variação da localização desse fluxo neste caso (noutros podem ser muitas outras outras coisas), dá enormes oscilações entre saídas, de 90mm pode passar-se para 5mm por exemplo, o que acaba por dar a ideia que um modelo de mesoescala parece mais "marado" ou errático que os outros globais, mas isso acontece porque quanto maior a resolução, mais se amplifica estas coisas, incluindo erros.

E não se esqueçam que os mesoescala tem que ser inicializados com dados de um modelo global, que tem todos erros, em maior em menor escala, é impossível existir uma simulação perfeita da atmosfera, todos os modelos estão um pouco ou muito errados, e o mesoescala depois amplifica ainda mais esses erros. Mas quando está tudo mais ou menos certo, quando a simulação está bastante próxima da realidade, também podem acertar na "mouche".

Todos são ferramentas úteis e limitadas de uma forma ou outra, convém é tentar perceber o que passa por detrás.


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 01:01)

@Vince eu seu, e compreendo o teu ponto de vista... O qual eu reconheço,  por isso é sempre muito falível devido a ser de mesoescala.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2015 às 02:12)

Olhando às imagens de satélite que vão chegando, nota-se já o desenvolvimento de células que entretanto chegam à Ilha da Madeira; muitas DEA detectas a sudoeste do Arquipélago.


----------



## Knyght (4 Out 2015 às 02:32)

Tanto o GFS como o AROME apontam para elevados níveis de precipitação entre às 9h às 15h, tudo isto pode correr bem, tal como pode correr mal, é tão simples como às células passarem a 20 km ao lado ou acertarem em cheio.
Se acertar em cheio, o aviso amarelo é demasiado conservador a menos 24h para um evento deste género, embora não se justifica o vermelho, na minha opinião.
...A falta que faz o radar...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (4 Out 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia com quantidades de precipitação algo significativa prevista... Julgo haver alguma probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada ocasional, especialmente no grupo oriental... mas nada que seja de relevo.
Cumprimentos


----------



## a410ree (4 Out 2015 às 12:20)

Pela madeira, muito vento nas zonas montanhosas, algumas estações pareçe não estar a registrar, mas com uma rajada maxima de 133km/h no lombo da terça !


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Out 2015 às 12:48)

Por aqui em dia de eleições cai um autêntico dilúvio neste momento ... 


Impressionante ... Parece o dilúvio do dia 4 de Setembro ... Esperemos que não com as mesmas consequências ...


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 12:55)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui em dia de eleições cai um autêntico dilúvio neste momento ...
> 
> 
> Impressionante ... Parece o dilúvio do dia 4 de Setembro ... Esperemos que não com as mesmas consequências ...


Esse dilúvio é o fim da frente... Significa que vai entrar em pós-frontal


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Out 2015 às 12:59)

Esperemos que sim ... @lserpa porque muitas cargas de água assim podem vir a dar problemas outra vez aqui em Angra ... É que foi um autêntico dilúvio num curto espaço de tempo ... Neste momento continua a chover mas com um pouco menos de intensidade ...


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 13:00)

Portanto, daqui a nada o sol brilhará por aí  @Wessel1985, haverá condições para aguaceiros.


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 13:01)

Nota também, para o aumento da velocidade do vento após entrada em pós-frontal


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 13:49)

Como mera curiosidade estive a ver em que condições surgem as trombas de água/tornados fracos (não super-celulares). Tipicamente surgem em condições instavelmente estáveis como frentes estacionárias, cavados fracos, bolsas de ar frio em altitude e/ou depressões como a que tivemos nos últimos dias. No dia 2 de Setembro, surgiu uma tromba de água ao largo do Pico. A situação sinótica não foi bem as que descrevi anteriormente. Mas vendo a carta dos 500 hPa é daquelas situações insuspeitas mas com muita instabilidade dispersa:






Em 2011 houve outra tromba de água no canal Pico-Faial no dia 28 (e um tornado em S. Miguel no dia 26):

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...RRRbMK/cli_20110901_20110930_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf

Um cavado insuspeito teve a culpa:






Em 2012 mais uma tromba de água:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...FBtRZo/cli_20120201_20120229_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf

Novamente, um cavado insuspeito:






As condições necessárias para a formação de funis de vento não associados a super-células são: Elevado CAPE/LI e instabilidade, rápido arrefecimento da atmosfera, saturação da atmosfera perto da superfície e cisalhamento direcional notório. Contudo, e em termos da velocidade do cisalhamento, este deve ser reduzido porque os tornados/trombas de água fracos podem ser rapidamente destruídos ou nem se formarem. Os funis de vento não-supercelulares geralmente aparecem em _cumulus congestus_ ou em nuvens de trovoada em rápido desenvolvimento. Revendo o tefigrama das Lajes mais ou menos à mesma hora em que a tromba de água apareceu no Pico:






http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...madeira-setembro-2015.8388/page-6#post-505137

Infelizmente é impossível saber em concreto as condições do Pico àquela hora. Não há histórico de cartas importantes como a do CAPE. Mas era visível um cisalhamento direcional pronunciado na Terceira (entre os 1000 hPa e os 700 hPa). É difícil de se ver mas os ventos eram também fracos nas camadas mais baixas (um dos ventos mais fortes está a +- 850 hPa com uma velocidade de 20 nós/37 km/h). Nesse dia a instabilidade esteve maioritariamente confinada a sul do G. Central, tendo temporariamente afetado o Faial e o Pico. O aparecimento da trovoada nas duas ilhas anteriormente mencionadas, deve ter adicionado os ingredientes finais: Maior instabilidade na atmosfera e um CAPE/LI elevado (algo que não estava muito presente na Terceira).

Tanto fenómeno 'extremo' que ocorre pelos Açores e não se faz ideia


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 14:07)




----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Destaque para os 15.7mm em Angra entre as 11 e as 12h. A pressão atmosférias estava entre os 998 e os 1005 (G. Oriental). 'Tá bom para ver ondas .

Os aguaceiros estão sendo muito irregulares. Há muito ar seco/pouco saturado em altitude:






Onde houver mais saturação haverá, tendencialmente, chuva mais intensa (como na Terceira).


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 14:26)

Knyght disse:


> Tanto o GFS como o AROME apontam para elevados níveis de precipitação entre às 9h às 15h, tudo isto pode correr bem, tal como pode correr mal, é tão simples como às células passarem a 20 km ao lado ou acertarem em cheio.
> Se acertar em cheio, o aviso amarelo é demasiado conservador a menos 24h para um evento deste género, embora não se justifica o vermelho, na minha opinião.
> ...A falta que faz o radar...



É o período (9-15h) em que a humidade relativa a 850 hPa será superior. E ainda assim o GFS indica entre 65 a 95%:






Depois disso só um milagre sob a forma de uma célula isolada e resistente para trazer chuva:


----------



## a410ree (4 Out 2015 às 14:49)

Boa tarde, o vento está forte, com rajada maxima de 149km/h no Chão do Arieiro !! por enquanto a chuva não tem acumulados significativos !





(Imagem retirada do facebook) Caminho dos pretos


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 14:53)

como está na Madeira na zona da Choupana? hoje há União vs Benfica na Choupana às 16h e há noticias que o jogo está em risco por causa do nevoeiro


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 14:58)

a410ree disse:


> Boa tarde, o vento está forte, com rajada maxima de 149km/h no Chão do Arieiro !! por enquanto a chuva não tem acumulados significativos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual a velocidade sustentada do vento?


----------



## a410ree (4 Out 2015 às 15:01)

david 6 disse:


> como está na Madeira na zona da Choupana? hoje há União vs Benfica na Choupana às 16h e há noticias que o jogo está em risco por causa do nevoeiro


Dizem que o jogo pode ser adiado, até porque o neoveiro está persistente naquela zona, já para nao falar da chuva e vento que se faz sentir só nao naquela zona, como em toda a madeira !!


----------



## a410ree (4 Out 2015 às 15:03)

lserpa disse:


> Qual a velocidade sustentada do vento?


84.2 km/h no chão do arieiro e no lombo da terça 97.6 km/h são as zonas que estão a registrar mais vento !


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 15:06)

Estive a ver o que estava modelado para os 1600 metros, e o vento sustentado poderá ir até aos 45/50 nós. Portanto o Lombo da Terça está compreendido nesses valores!


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Às 19:00 locais, o vento na área já deverá ser metade do atualmente registado. Deverá abrandar depois ao longo da noite.


----------



## Fada (4 Out 2015 às 15:32)

Por aqui está vento forte, com algumas rajadas ainda mais fortes. Mas nada do outro mundo.
A chuva é residual e fraquinha quando aparece.
De onde estou consigo ver o mar e já se notam vagas razoáveis. Não consigo ver a rebentação em terra... mas já deve impor respeito.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 16:09)

o jogo União da Madeiravs Benfica, está dificil de começar, era para começar às 16h e ainda não começou por causa do nevoeiro denso


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 16:14)




----------



## Afgdr (4 Out 2015 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com chuva forte tocada a vento forte.

Nos últimos dias, caíram aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, intercalados com períodos de boas abertas.


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 16:21)

Por aqui acaba de passar uma das linhas de instabilidade. 
Nota também para o vento com rajadas a ter respeito!! Logo hoje que não tenho comigo o anemómetro


----------



## 1337 (4 Out 2015 às 16:29)

Gostaria de ver o Benfica


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 16:34)

Foi buscar o metar do aeroporto da Horta. 
Portanto, registam rajadas de 76km/h (41 nos) 
Entretanto enquanto escrevo isto, cai uma carga de água valente tocada a vento forte)


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 18:49)




----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 20:52)

No satélite é possível ver o efeito do ar seco na quebra do surgimento de células na Madeira. A partir daqui o evento pouca relevância terá. A atividade mais forte passou ao lado do arquipélago (este e oeste).


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2015 às 21:22)

O Arome estava realmente certo!!! choveu... Nem 1/5 do que o mesmo previa!! Lololololol  devemos aceitar a possibilidade mas não levar à letra... Fim de off topic


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 17:20)

Tefrigrama da Madeira. O ar seco impede que chova de forma mais consistente. Pode haver, assumindo a manutenção das condições verificadas e se houver convergência significativa perto da superfície, alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados:


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Out 2015 às 15:38)

Boa Tarde

Desde a instabilidade da manhã de Domingo que os dias por aqui tem sido calmos e com sol ... Denota-se já é alguma variação da temperatura com dias em que ainda se sente calor , e com noites já a puxar para o frio e a exigir um casaco ...


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 00:29)

Pessoal, já sigo com vento moderado e começaram a surgir umas rajadas também elas moderadas...


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Pelo IPMA 32km/h, em situações normais nem ligaria a estes valores lolo


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Out 2015 às 04:54)

Boa Noite ...

Dizer que aqui pela Terceira começou a fazer rajadas de vento com alguma intensidade à medida que a noite vai progredindo no tempo ...


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 12:18)

E finalmente o vento começa a aumentar


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 12:55)

O metar das flores das 1100 locais, já mostrava rajadas de 37 nós.
LPFL 081100Z 25022G37KT 180V310 6000 -SHRA BKN015 23/20 Q0995
podemos concluir que a pressão atmosférica está já aproximadamente nos valores previstos pelo GFS

Valor GFS (previsão das 0600UTC) Qui 08/10 12H 995.6hpa
Valor registado: 994.8hpa às 11:00 UTC
Na próxima actualização, provavelmente será possível concluir se passou mais perto, ou se a pressão estimada foi superior ao que realmente se verifica.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 13:28)

LPFL 081200Z 24024G48KT 140V290 6000 -SHRA BKN015 22/20 Q0994
já vai em 48 nós!!!  90km/H 
Objetivo inicial atingido


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 13:47)

O centro da tempestade pós-tropical Joaquim, estava centrado às 1200UTC aproximadamente a norte do grupo Ocidental.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 14:11)

Rajada Oficial máxima na ilha das Flores (Aeroporto)
 ----- ----- SSW Vento Sustentado 39.6  Rajada máxima 93.7Km/h


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Das tempestades tropicais mais inofensivas que passaram por 'aqui' . Está na mesma categoria do Gordon (ainda esse fez uma ventania brutal à noite - eu sei que o caminho foi outro). Em PDL céu nublado e sem vento. Infelizmente as bóias estão com muitos problemas, especialmente a das Flores). Fica por saber a ondulação observada no G. Ocidental:

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/

(primeiro painel à esquerda)


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 14:17)

O vento sustentado nas Flores (Aeroporto) muda e aumenta para WSW 46.8


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 14:21)

@Orion pelo menos esta aparentemente está a funcionar...
Pena é que está demasiado abrigada...




*Último Registo
Bóia:
GRACIOSA
Posição:
39_05.210N/027_57.732W
Dia Hora Fuso 0(TU):
08-10-2015 13:00*
Dia Hora Local:
08-10-2015 13:00
Altura Significativa (Hz):
1,68 m
Altura máxima (Hmax):
2,39 m
Período Médio:
6 s
Período Máximo Observado:
14,8 s
Período Onda de Altura Máx.:
7 s
Direcção da Agitação:
354 º
Temperatura da água à superficie:
20,2 ºC


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 14:24)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion pelo menos esta aparentemente está a funcionar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No local dessa bóia fez ontem ondas de 6 metros (clica na Graciosa à esquerda). Hoje foi pior que ontem em termos de ondulação. Está tudo trocado


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 14:27)

Lolol, não me parece fidedigna


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 14:29)

É aproveitar o pouco que essa tempestade traz. Pelo GFS só daqui a 7 dias que pode haver chuva (e com mais uma _cut-off_).


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Out 2015 às 14:43)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

O vento continua a soprar com alguma intensidade por aqui mas nada de muito extremo para já ... De resto céu nublado mas com pouca chuva ...


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 14:58)

Orion disse:


> É aproveitar o pouco que essa tempestade traz. Pelo GFS só daqui a 7 dias que pode haver chuva (e com mais uma _cut-off_).



Complementando. Daqui a +-54 horas o GFS modela uma pequena depressão nos níveis baixos que pode trazer alguma chuva. Este modelo indica que a maioria da chuva ficará a sul do arquipélago. O ICON, por exemplo, indica que chuva fraca poderá chegar a todos os grupos. Ver-se-á. Quanto ao núcleo depressionário errante, desta vez haveria mais humidade. Os meteogramas indicam chuva pontualmente forte.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 15:02)

Aos 850/950hpa, o vento está bastante uniforme até! 




Mas nada de extraordinário


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2015 às 15:09)

*Flores, Açores, Portugal*
_Aeroporto das Flores
latitude: 39-27N, longitude: 031-08W, altura: 28 m
_
*Observação actual do tempo*
_O boletim foi feito há *33* minutos, às *13:30* UTC
Vento *20* kt com direcção variável com rajadas de *45* kt
Temperatura *22*°C
Humidade *83*%
Pressão *995* hPa
Visibilidade 10 km ou mais
*Nuvens dispersas*a uma altura de *1600* ft

*METAR:* LPFL 081330Z VRB20G45KT 9999 SCT016 22/19 Q0995_

Fonte: http://www.allmetsat.com/pt/metar-taf/acores-madeira-canarias-cabo-verde.php?icao=LPFL


----------



## Thomar (8 Out 2015 às 15:21)

Thomar disse:


> *Flores, Açores, Portugal*
> _Aeroporto das Flores
> latitude: 39-27N, longitude: 031-08W, altura: 28 m
> _
> ...



O vento tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade:

_O boletim foi feito há *17* minutos, às *14:00* UTC
Vento *16* kt de *oeste* com rajadas de *35* kt, variando entre *sul* e *norte*_


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 15:46)

muito fraca em PDL. Pouco vento onde estou (mas vejo o fumo de uma fábrica muito inclinado e veloz). Certamente o vento terá muito mais força junto da costa.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 15:50)

Por aqui, está moderado trouxe comigo o anemômetro e na medição que fiz às 14 registei uma rajada de 32,0 km/h lololol ( está mais calmo agora)


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 15:58)

veremos se o Arome acerta...


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 16:02)

Aparentemente, visto pela imagem de satélite do IPMA, a circulação mais rápida ainda está ao largo do Faial... Veremos quando ela chegar se o vento volta a animar...


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 16:20)

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/11L/html5-swir-short.html
onde é que raio anda o centro!? não consigo ter a certeza ...
Por aqui volta a chover.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 16:24)

lserpa disse:


> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/11L/html5-swir-short.html
> onde é que raio anda o centro!? não consigo ter a certeza ...
> Por aqui volta a chover.



Norte/nordeste do G. Ocidental. A distribuição desigual da nebulosidade não ajuda na determinação do centro.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2015 às 16:27)

Tudo relativamente tranquilo, mas também houve alguma sorte, uma trajectória ligeiramente mais a sul e pelo menos no grupo ocidental já teria sentido outro tipo de vento.
Se a convecção/precipitação está noquadrante nordeste, o vento mais forte tem estado a sul do centro.
Nesta imagem do sensor ASCAT, numa passagem às 23:57z (não houve nenhuma mais recente) dá para ver que os ventos mais fortes devem ter passado a razar o grupo ocidental (na 2º imagem vê-se o grupo) dado que entretanto subiu um pouco de latitude, para os 42.5º quando passava a norte de Corvo/Flores.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2015 às 16:41)

lserpa disse:


> onde é que raio anda o centro!? não consigo ter a certeza



Mais ou menos em 43N/29W, provavelmente já com uma circulação mais alongada.


Afinal acabou de aparecer outra passagem, das 12:12z de hoje, mas não foi favorável para apanhar o centro do sistema


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 17:26)

Encontrei esta...


----------



## AzoresPower (8 Out 2015 às 20:36)

O vento agora aumentou bastante, talvez desde há 1 hora atrás.


----------



## FranciscoSR (8 Out 2015 às 20:40)

Nada bom...
Há cinco minutos atrás, o carro abanava bem. Parecia uma tromba d'água.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 21:18)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Parecia uma tromba d'água.



Isso é um 'tornado' na água (mar, lagos...). Chuva e vento forte não correspondem a isso.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 21:26)

wtah!? Não há condições para o desenvolvimento de fenómenos de vento extremos! Pode ser é um vórtice formado pela orografia conjugada por algum cisalhamento local... Só pode... Mas não consigo perceber bem esse vídeo.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 21:33)

Resumo diário, nas ilhas das Flores e Faial. 
Seria interessante obter um registo da Graciosa, mas não está disponível.
Flores




Faial


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 21:35)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Nada bom...
> Há cinco minutos atrás, o carro abanava bem. Parecia uma tromba d'água.





Orion disse:


> Isso é um 'tornado' na água (mar, lagos...). Chuva e vento forte não correspondem a isso.



Só agora consegui ver o vídeo (daí a resposta riscada). Só é tromba de água se tocar no solo. Nuvens em rotação (o vídeo não tem duração nem a qualidade suficiente para se determinar isso) podem acontecer sem que haja a formação de um funil (tromba ou tornado). Quando aquela célula de granizo passou por PDL tive o privilégio de ver algo semelhante. As nuvens estavam a surgir num movimento, aparentemente, giratório (após a passagem da célula). Mas nada aconteceu.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 21:39)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Parecia uma tromba d'água.



Não tem aspecto de uma tromba d'água. As formações nas bases de nuvens pesadas com movimentos ascensionais rápidos podem apresentar-se assim. Isto é filmado de dentro do carro em que direcção? Em que momento foi sentido o carro abanar, era frequente com o vento dominante ou só ocorreu à passagem desta nuvem por cima?


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 21:58)

lserpa disse:


> Seria interessante obter um registo da Graciosa, mas não está disponível.



Só o do IPMA






É interessante a diferença entre o vento médio e a rajada máxima, nas Flores e no Faial. É pena não ter sido registada para a hora de vento médio máximo no Faial, quando este foi de 54 Km/h. Nessa mesma hora a Graciosa tinha 50,4 Km/h de vento médio, superior às Flores. veremos amanhã qual foi a rajada máxima. A IPMA das Flores apresentou 49 Km/h de vento médio às 12h e às 14h. Graciosa poderá facilmente ter chegado aos 100 Km/h de rajada.


----------



## FranciscoSR (8 Out 2015 às 21:58)

Agora é que cheguei a casa. Realmente o vídeo ficou péssimo quando postado no site. Não sei como colocar aqui diretamente. Filmei em HD, este não tem nem um quarto da qualidade do vídeo real lol.
Mas claro, nunca demonstrei grandes conhecimentos nesta área neste fórum por isso é óbvio que quando falei em tromba d'água, era uma mera suposição/questão.

StormRic, o abanão era durante a passagem.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Precipitação hoje nos Açores:







Resumo do mês até hoje:






Valores diários das 12h às 12h:






As estações de S.Miguel não ficaram por ordem geográfica.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2015 às 23:29)

A estação do wunderground *Lajes Field ATC, Azores, Portugal *

Registou vento máximo: *88,5 km/h *e rajada máxima: *131,9 km/h *

*



*

*Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAZORESA3#history*


----------



## AzoresPower (9 Out 2015 às 00:03)

Não é de estranhar,  esteve e está muito vento na minha zona. Mesmo assim é uma rajada muito alta! 

Tenho pena de não ter uma estação....


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2015 às 11:25)

StormRic disse:


> Só o do IPMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dados IPMA de ontem em relação ao vento, intensidade máxima:

99.4 km/h Flores Aeroporto
85.7 Km/h Pico Aeródromo
82.8 Km/h Graciosa Aeródromo


----------



## Azathoth (9 Out 2015 às 12:55)

Chuva, nevoeiro e frio no Funchal durante a manhã. 

Supostamente parece que na costa Norte está sol e calor.


----------



## a410ree (9 Out 2015 às 13:28)

Boa Tarde, a costa sul está com alguma chuva, e nevoeiro nas zonas altas, o vento é moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2015 às 13:50)

O GFS indica um enfraquecimento da frente ao longo do dia. A orografia deverá continuar a ser um fator muito importante. Basicamente é um jogo de probabilidades (clicar na legenda à direita):


----------



## Fada (9 Out 2015 às 17:03)

Na Calheta temos chuva fraca a muito fraca (nevrinha ou molha-tolos), sem vento e muito calor.

Basicamente: clima tropical.

PS: No mar levantou-se agora nevoeiro e neste momento não distingo o mar do céu. Foi uma questão de poucos minutos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 20:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação do wunderground *Lajes Field ATC, Azores, Portugal *
> 
> Registou vento máximo: *88,5 km/h *e rajada máxima: *131,9 km/h *



 o anemómetro está mal colocado, repare-se como está baixo e perto da beira do terraço do edifício que ainda por cima é alto. Gera-se um fluxo de ar de contorno do obstáculo que é adicionado ao vento geral, tal e qual como acontece na beira de falésias. Na Roca por exemplo com nortada normal há certos pontos da falésia em que se largarmos objectos eles voltam para cima e são atirados contra nós, tal é a força do fluxo ascendente combinado com o vento.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 00:42)

a410ree disse:


> Boa Tarde, a costa sul está com alguma chuva, e nevoeiro nas zonas altas, o vento é moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes



Chuva muito significativa na costa sul! Valores horários que superaram os 10 mm em Quinta Grande, Funchal e Ponta do Sol. Acumulados do dia superiores a 30 mm. Muito bom.

Valores horários do dia 9 até às 22h utc:







Resumo do mês e acumulados diários considerando diferentes períodos horários de contagem, para verificação.


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2015 às 01:49)

E não é que o pequeno sistema depressionario no grupo ocidental está a dar cartas! 
Vi várias leituras de nuvens.
Uma delas aponta para que seja uma frente fria, outra demonstra uma frente fria com advecção de ar quente. Consultei também a carta sinóptica do modelo alemão, o qual prevê uma oclusão amanhã às 12 horas... Entretanto há algum desenvolvimento vertical, o qual poderá resultar mesmo numa oclusão... O IPMA acaba de colocar o grupo ocidental sob aviso amarelo.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2015 às 21:47)

Muito nevoeiro nas zonas altas do centro-este de S. Miguel esta tarde. Chuva miúda, algo dispersa mas persistente (especialmente na Ribeira Quente; centro-norte da ilha). Terrenos empapados ao longo do caminho para as Furnas (deu para ver vacas na estrada). Em suma, uma boa chuva para a agricultura.


----------



## paulaazores1975 (12 Out 2015 às 11:37)

Bom dia, 

Acabei de ver a previsao para os proximos dias e no site Tempo.pt tem a previsao de 64.1 mm de chuva para quarta feira para ponta delgada , depois de amanha, sendo os picos de chuva entre as 3h e as 9h da manha com mais de 20 mm por cada 3 h. Este site em questao costuma ser muito certinho relativamente as previsoes de chuva. Alguem sabe se vem algum temporal a caminho de ponta delgada nos proximos dias? Caso se preveja esta quantidade toda, provavelmente vamos ter algumax tragedia...espero que nao


----------



## paulaazores1975 (12 Out 2015 às 11:39)

O mesmo site aponta tambem para 60mm no mesmo dia para o Nordeste, Acores.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 12:57)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Acabei de ver a previsao para os proximos dias e no site Tempo.pt tem a previsao de 64.1 mm de chuva para quarta feira para ponta delgada , depois de amanha, sendo os picos de chuva entre as 3h e as 9h da manha com mais de 20 mm por cada 3 h. Este site em questao costuma ser muito certinho relativamente as previsoes de chuva. Alguem sabe se vem algum temporal a caminho de ponta delgada nos proximos dias? Caso se preveja esta quantidade toda, provavelmente vamos ter algumax tragedia...espero que nao





paulaazores1975 disse:


> O mesmo site aponta tambem para 60mm no mesmo dia para o Nordeste, Acores.



Sim, é possível que chova bastante na 4ª. Não posso confirmar a quantidade exata de chuva. Temporal não vem porque não vai haver muito vento. O que poderá haver é chuva persistente, forte e contínua especialmente no final do dia de amanhã e a manhã de 4ª.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 15:46)

A haver chuva na Madeira, só mesmo orográfica:


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 12:44)

Convectividade dispersa entre os Grs. Ocidental e Central. Muita trovoada no G. Ocidental esta madrugada. A situação atual é esta:


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 12:47)

Chuva no Corvo esta madrugada:


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2015 às 12:50)

Começou a chover pelo Faial à 10 minutos, o céu apresenta-se encoberto e está bastante escuro a SW.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 13:28)

Entre as 04:45:






e as 06:45:






O G. Ocidental, no seu todo, esteve sendo afetado por uma célula bastante desenvolvida. Não admira os grandes acumulados horários.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2015 às 14:12)

. Há uma faixa interessante de trovoada entre o grupo ocidental e o central.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 16:29)

Vendo o satélite a convectividade continua dispersa mas globalmente menos intensa. O movimento da frente é muito lento. A chuva deverá continuar a ser dispersa (termo repetido):











Só lá para o final do dia se saberá com mais certeza onde ocorrerá a chuvada intensa:






Falta pouco tempo para a saída das 12 do GFS.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2015 às 16:38)

O arome como de costume é apocalíptico Lolol no grupo central


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 16:39)

Orion disse:


> Falta pouco tempo para a saídas das 12 do GFS.



Bom, vai ter que ser mesmo o _nowcasting_.











Nesta previsão S. Miguel será varrida de costa a costa com chuva severa.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 16:49)

Orion disse:


> Vendo o satélite a convectividade continua dispersa mas globalmente menos intensa. O movimento da frente é muito lento. A chuva deverá continuar a ser dispersa (termo repetido):



Adenda. Mais logo, para o final do dia, a humidade em altitude deve melhorar. Chuva mais consistente e abrangente pode ocorrer (especialmente nas ilhas mais a este do G. Central).


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2015 às 20:44)

Aqui a passagem da frente está a ser um autêntico fiasco... Os valores da precipitação estão muito aquém do previsto...


----------



## faroeste (13 Out 2015 às 20:50)

Aqui pela ilha terceira um desilusão. Vamos a ver se melhora.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Boa Noite

Dizer que aqui por Angra com o cair da noite veio a chuva com momentos de alguma intensidade ...

Neste momento continua a chover mas tudo dentro da normalidade no que a uma noite chuvosa de Outono diz respeito ...



EDIT1 (22:21) - Volta a chover com maior intensidade ... A verdade é que os acumulados já devem ser dignos de registo por aqui ... Chuva contínua ...


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Out 2015 às 23:55)

De momento chove fraco.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2015 às 00:18)

Aqui pela alta de Angra chove copiosamente já há alguns minutos ...


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2015 às 00:39)

Boa noite,

Para referir que pelas 20h choveu intensamente na zona oeste da ilha terceira...
A chuva continua a cair de forma moderada....


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2015 às 01:12)

Por aqui também continua a chover de forma moderada depois de um período de maior intensidade ... Mas já chove há bastante tempo e não dá sinais de querer parar ...


----------



## mcpa (14 Out 2015 às 01:59)

Em Ponta Delgada começou a chover mais ou menos pelas 0h30, e continua, mas não muito forte. 

Parece que em Angra a chuva já começou a fazer das suas...


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2015 às 02:00)

Aviso laranja para chuva no G. Oriental.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2015 às 02:08)

Imagem das 00:15 (eumetsat; infelizmente tem enorme desfasamento):







Esta zona de instabilidade tem-se movido lentamente para este nas últimas 3 horas com força variável (moderada a forte). Tem o potencial de despejar grandes quantidades de chuva. A ilha de Sta. Maria poderá ser afetada com especial intensidade:


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2015 às 02:13)

0:45 (estimativa da precipitação):


----------



## Knyght (14 Out 2015 às 08:33)

Já repararam nisto?!

E já começa amanhã...


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2015 às 09:19)

Nos Açores a parte mais activa estará agora a acabar. Mais tarde à medida que a depressão começa a enrolar talvez ainda lá cheguem umas bandas, ao grupo oriental


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2015 às 12:29)

Sigo com céu muito nublado, chuva provocada pela orografia, e vento N Forte de 47km/h, com rajadas de 80km/h.
A temperatura atual é de 16.0 ºc.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2015 às 13:35)

Knyght disse:


> Já repararam nisto?!
> 
> E já começa amanhã...



Se eu tivesse que escolher um só parâmetro para saber quanta chuva cairá na Madeira seria mesmo a humidade a 700 hPa. Vai ser bastante hostil (pouco saturada na maioria do tempo). Mas, o CAPE será bastante elevado. É quase como ter uma bomba pronta mas faltar o detonador (humidade). 

Parece-me (sem ter olhado para a maioria dos parâmetros) que este evento será muito semelhante ao outro. Convectividade dispersa. Claro que a orografia sempre trará alguns litros de chuva. É ir acompanhando.


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2015 às 13:40)

Orion disse:


> Se eu tivesse que escolher um só parâmetro para saber quanta chuva cairá na Madeira seria mesmo a humidade a 700 hPa. Vai ser bastante hostil (pouco saturada na maioria do tempo). Mas, o CAPE será bastante elevado. É quase como ter uma bomba pronta mas faltar o detonador (humidade).
> É ir acompanhando.


É exatamente isso que anda a faltar... Este último evento cá na região foi bastante penalizado pela falta de humidade em altitude.... Tive isso em conta na minha previsão é não me saí nada mal... Esqueci-me foi de falar no vento...


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2015 às 16:55)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui temos tido um dia cinzento e chuvoso mas nada de chuva muito intensa ao contrário da última noite ...


----------



## faroeste (14 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Boa noite. Pela minha zona rajada máxima 79.5 kmh e  5.3mm última hora.


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2015 às 22:05)

Por cá, a rajada máxima registada foi de 90.1 km/h, o vento sustentado continua superior a 50km/h. 
Resumo da synop de hoje, até agora.


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2015 às 22:11)

@faroeste segue também aqui a synop de Angra. Seria interessante ver a das Lajes... 
Vocês tiveram água ao fartote


----------



## faroeste (14 Out 2015 às 23:02)

Aqui última hora 6.7mm e vento rajada máxima 83.7 kmh


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 00:07)

*Pico, São Caetano* acumulou *167,6 mm* das 13:00 de ontem às 13:00 de hoje; 181,6 mm das 12:00 de ontem até este momento. 

Foram* 88 mm em 6 horas*, *109 mm em 8 horas*, hoje entre as 5:00 e as 13:00. Houve dois picos horários com mais de 20 mm e cinco com mais de 10 mm.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2015 às 00:22)

... e trovoada nem vê-la...

Acabou por ser um evento mais _soft_. Bom para todos exceto os turistas. O GFS teve uma saída engraçada. A depressão gradualmente vai-se embora para depois voltar para sul do arquipélago daqui a umas 192 horas. De facto, é um destino turístico inesquecível este


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 00:23)

O acumulado no mês para São Caetano ascende a *240 mm*.

Em Santa Maria (IPMA) caíram *52,6 mm em três horas* esta madrugada, entre as 2:00 e as 5:00.

Nordeste em S.Miguel tem o pluviómetro entupido.
Os acumulados na ilha de S.Miguel ascendem a mais de *60 mm* no maciço da Tronqueira.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Ainda bem que esta actual depressão se solta rumo ao continente em vez de ficar sempre na região, a partir de certa altura começa a pesar.
Em termos de riscos, tão importante é seguir o que determinado evento deixa, como perceber o que entretanto já caiu nas semanas anteriores.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 00:51)

Acumulados horários até às 22:00 e total do evento nos Açores:







Mês de Outubro nos Açores até hoje:






Valores em fundo cinzento para estações cujo pluviómetro não estará a funcionar bem.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 02:07)

mcpa disse:


> Parece que em Angra a chuva já começou a fazer das suas...



Foi no pico da chuva de anteontem, entre as 23:00 e as 24:00. Mas apesar de terem caído *15,6 mm nessa hora*, acumulando com as três horas anteriores um total de *37,9 mm*, não são valores muito grandes. Conclui-se que a zona de Angra já tem os terrenos muito saturados e qualquer precipitação que exceda o mero limite dos 10 mm horários repercute-se logo em escorrências exageradas e transbordo de pequenas ribeiras.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 03:02)

Chove torrencialmente no Pico! Mais outros 50 mm nas últimas horas!

*230 mm em 38 horas*, ininterrupta!

Grupo Oriental também com chuva mas não é forte em ambas as ilhas.

Também em S.Jorge choveu bem e alguma chuva em Angra.

Vento médio na Horta *54,7 Km/h*, de nordeste.

A chuva em São Caetano é sem dúvida orográfica, deve formar-se uma nuvem bandeira precisamente dirigida para sudoeste.

Em S.Miguel a chuva também tem um carácter orográfico. 75 mm já acumulados em 24 horas nos maciços da metade oriental.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 09:45)

*268,2 mm* em São Caetano, 43 horas sem parar.

Nas últimas horas já está muito menos intensa, cerca de 3mm por hora. Entre as 22h de ontem e as 4h de hoje, *73,6 mm*.

No entanto nunca chegou a ser extremamente intensa, é típico da precipitação produzida pelo encontro das massas de ar húmidas com a montanha, é especialmente persistente enquanto dura o fluxo.


----------



## a410ree (15 Out 2015 às 10:18)

Bom dia ! Aqui na madeira, ceu nublado na costa sul, os avisos foram atualizados a pouco tempo !
Agora ( Costa norte, Sul, e zonas montanhosas ) com aviso Laranja para chuva, e amarelo para o vento !


----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2015 às 10:42)

Bom dia.
Hoje está igualmente muito vento, embora que ligeiramente mais brando.
Esta madrugada, a velocidade do vento andou muito próxima dos valores base para o aviso amarelo, 61,2km/h, em que o período mais crítico foi entre as 3 e as 5 da manhã, hora UTC.
No que diz respeito à rajada máxima, chegou mesmo a subir a fasquia para laranja, atingindo os 104,5k,/h, entre as 0 e a 1 da manhã, voltando a atingir ao milésimo do aviso amarelo cerca das 4 da manhã.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2015 às 11:10)

Parece que sim, ASCAT parcial das 23:09


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2015 às 14:16)

Madeira


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2015 às 15:53)

Infelizmente não está disponível a imagem das 12h:












O tefigrama de hoje, felizmente, analisa o centro da frente que acabou de passar pela Madeira:






Como já referi antes, a falta de humidade a 700 hPa deve impedido muita convecção. A saturação a 850 hPa deve ter sido suficiente para gerar alguns aguaceiros/períodos de chuva fracos a moderados. Mas mesmo nas camadas mais baixas a humidade relativa não parece ser muito elevada. Nota ainda para a elevada água precipitável (>40 mm).


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 18:53)

Precipitação no arquipélago da Madeira entre as 19:00 de ontem e as 16:00 utc de hoje:






Valores relativamente modestos, com elevada correlação com a altitude.

Acrescento, com incidência na zona Sul da ilha da Madeira, o oeste com acumulados comparativamente escassos.


----------



## Azathoth (15 Out 2015 às 20:38)

Ondulação hoje ao fim da tarde no Funchal:

De resto a chuva foi pouca por aqui até ao momento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 21:51)

Azathoth disse:


> Ondulação hoje ao fim da tarde no Funchal:



O vídeo está em _privado_, não é possível vê-lo. Tens que _editar_ e mudar a_ privacidade_.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2015 às 22:33)

Bom, parece que terminaram os dias de se ver o infravermelho no site da NASA 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...sugestoes-e-criticas.5154/page-75#post-515456


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2015 às 23:40)

Relativamente à Madeira, amanhã - especialmente durante o início da manhã/manhã - haverá um aumento temporário da nebulosidade a 3 kms de altura. A chuva poderá ser um pouco mais abrangente. Há bolsas de ar saturado mais abaixo (1.5 kms de altura). Nas redondezas da referida ilha, especialmente a sul e este o CAPE estará elevado. Tal como o IPMA/ECM, o GFS indica a possibilidade de aguaceiros/períodos de chuva forte. Penso que a chuva orográfica poderá ser mais pronunciada amanhã.


----------



## a410ree (16 Out 2015 às 00:08)

Boa Noite !
Precipitação acomulada nas ultimas *( 24H )*




Rajada maxima km/h *( 24H )*


----------



## a410ree (16 Out 2015 às 07:51)

Bom dia !!
Na RAM ja se faz sentir alguma chuva, não muito forte mas um pouco presistente !


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 07:56)

A precipitação forte ainda não tinha chegado à Madeira até às 5:00 utc:






Mas estará a começar agora.
Imagem IR de há quinze minutos:






Nota: os acumulados do evento são entre as 19:00 de dia 14 e as 05:00 de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 08:45)

Células já desenvolvidas a passar a sueste da Madeira. Uma célula a gerar-se mesmo a sudoeste vai atingir a ilha dentro de minutos.

Começou a chover na Calheta há vinte minutos. Chove moderado em S.Vicente. Aguaceiro forte no Funchal.* 14mm em meia hora*.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 09:12)

Esta a chegar uma célula em desenvolvimento:









Duas últimas horas:


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 10:08)

Mapa com as estações WU da Madeira

Arquipélago da Madeira todo sob aviso laranja para chuva até ás 21:00 de hoje.
Mas até agora as células mais perigosas passaram a sueste sem afectar as ilhas, no entanto está a chover bem, por vezes forte.
















O núcleo a sudoeste irá ser absorvido.


----------



## Azathoth (16 Out 2015 às 10:36)

Ontem ao fim da tarde no Funchal:

Espero que agora o consigam ver.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2015 às 12:43)

ultima hora (IPMA Madeira)(superior a 10mm):

Madeira, Areeiro: *48mm*
Madeira, Santo da Serra: *34.8mm*
Madeira, Bica da Cana: *27.8mm*
Madeira, São Vicente: *18.7mm*
Santa Catarina (Aeroporto): *12.7mm*
Madeira, Quinta Grande: *10.4mm*


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2015 às 13:07)

A Madeira deverá ser atingida nos próximos minutos pela, provavelmente, a última célula digna de registo. 

Nota ainda para os mais de 1700 raios:


----------



## ecobcg (16 Out 2015 às 13:07)

Não está mesmo nada longe!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Out 2015 às 13:12)

Há fotos??


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2015 às 13:27)

É uma zona com alguns raios. A maioria do mau tempo passou ao lado do arquipélago. Agora devem levar diretamente. Deve trazer chuva muito forte:


----------



## Geopower (16 Out 2015 às 13:34)

atenção ao tempo de resposta das bacias hidrográficas.


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Out 2015 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,

Para quem estíver interessado, pode acompanhar através da webcam ao vivo que se encontra mais a Leste, em Machico. 

http://meteomachico.com/index.php?p=15-1


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2015 às 13:55)




----------



## Lipegno (16 Out 2015 às 14:11)

Boas,

Aqui na Serra de Água choveu moderado a forte entre as 13:20/14:00 por agora acalmou significativamente,

Fica o video :


(obviamente que o video não passa uma ideia real das  condições)


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Vince disse:


>



@Vince, pela rotação parece que o centro da depressão é precisamente a sul dessa célula que está a afectar agora a ilha da Madeira. 
Dada a orografia da ilha, deve estar a chover com grande intensidade... Há algum membro residente na Madeira que consiga confirmar isso??


----------



## Lipegno (16 Out 2015 às 14:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Vince, pela rotação parece que o centro da depressão é precisamente a sul dessa célula que está a afectar agora a ilha da Madeira.
> Dada a orografia da ilha, deve estar a chover com grande intensidade... Há algum membro residente na Madeira que consiga confirmar isso??


Boas,

Eu moro na Serra de Água (basicamente no centro da ilha). Como referi no post acima choveu muito entre as 13 e 14, agora acalmou bastante e já consigo ver as montanhas à frente da minha casa .


----------



## a410ree (16 Out 2015 às 14:45)

Aqui no caniço, a chuva é moderada, nada de outro mundo ...
A trovoada não é constante e o vento está fraco !!


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2015 às 15:39)




----------



## Azathoth (16 Out 2015 às 15:42)

A chuva é pouca no Funchal mas ouvem-se trovões, a maior parte deles fracos mas um ou outro forte.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2015 às 16:33)

Valeu pela chuva democrática:






Os raios chegaram a ter uma cadência significativa:


----------



## Lipegno (16 Out 2015 às 17:00)

Boas,

Por aqui as coisas estão mais calmas mais mesmo assim ainda não parou de chover desde as 10h. Já consigo ver o céu azul no fundo do vale (na Ribeira Brava) por isso penso que aparentemente a maior precipitação já passou por cá.

Cumps


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 18:44)

Que monstruosidade de célula que afetou a Madeira!!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 18:46)

Não houve precipitação muito intensa na Madeira. Máxima horária de 14,5mm na Ponta do Sol entre as 12:00 e as 13:00.
Os acumulados de 45 horas (desde as 19:00 de dia 14 até às 16:00 de hoje) são estes. Atingidos os 106,8 mm no Areeiro e 78,2 mm em Santo da Serra. Valores inferiores a 50 mm nas restantes estações.







Nas estações WU, acumulados de hoje (em cm):





Acumulados do mês e diários:





A variabilidade espacial da precipitação na Madeira é grande. O factor da orografia é muito importante.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 18:56)

Célula da Madeira vista do espaço, pelo satélite Aqua: 




Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=NAfrica_1_02.2015289.aqua.1km


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Precipitação terminou na parte Oeste da ilha da Madeira. Ainda cai algo intensa na zona mais oriental e em Porto Santo:


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2015 às 19:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que monstruosidade de célula que afetou a Madeira!!



Em tamanho sim já em termos de chuva não despejou muito. Deve ter sido muito localizada (a chuva). Os ventos fracos em altitude (sobre a Madeira) permiram a célula desenvolver-se de uma forma mais 'homogénea' e visualmente mais impressionante. Sob outras circunstâncias a severidade teria sido superior.






Não está disponível a imagem das 15h. Visualmente, os topos mais altos, que eu presumo que indicam a localização das correntes ascendentes mais fortes, ficaram no mar a sudeste/este:






Fico com a sensação, na minha humilde e amadora opinião, que a chuva mais forte da célula não atingiu diretamente a ilha. Isso ou esteve presente outro fator que desconheço que teve uma grande influência na distribuição da chuva. Tinha expectativas mais gravosas relativamente a essa mancha nebulosa.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 20:40)

Orion disse:


> Visualmente, os topos mais altos, que eu presumo que indicam a localização das correntes ascendentes mais fortes, ficaram no mar a sudeste/este





Orion disse:


> a chuva mais forte da célula não atingiu diretamente a ilha



Partilho dessa opinião também. A própria variação sobre a ilha, com aumento de oeste para leste nos acumulados e intensidade sustentam essa descentragem do evento em relação à ilha. Foi por pouco e ainda bem.

Com o radar a funcionar teria sido muito mais interessante de seguir aquelas células a sueste.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 20:45)

Apenas 2,8mm em S.Lourenço e 2,3mm em Porto Santo, na última hora. Terminou portanto o evento. Tudo a caminho agora do continente.

A circulação ciclónica a sudoeste parece desvanecida.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2015 às 22:47)

StormRic disse:


> Terminou portanto o evento. Tudo a caminho agora do continente.


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Célula da Madeira vista do espaço, pelo satélite Aqua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não é bem uma célula... mas sim um núcleo com convecção profunda, ao estilo de uma tempestade tropical... Considera-se uma commacloud... este sistema tem muitas características tropicais... não no todo do sistema, mas sim na área nuclear... convecção muito profunda!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 22:58)

lserpa disse:


> Não é bem uma célula... mas sim um núcleo com convecção profunda, ao estilo de uma tempestade tropical... Considera-se uma commacloud... este sistema tem muitas características tropicais... não no todo do sistema, mas sim na área nuclear... convecção muito profunda!!!


Ah ok! É que pela imagem de satélite parecia mesmo uma célula...


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2015 às 23:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ah ok! É que pela imagem de satélite parecia mesmo uma célula...


Na prática, é bem pior lol, é um ''comboio de células avassaladoras neste caso... Apesar de a analise de satélite demonstrar uma frente fria neste momento... não concordo muito na análise... mas... 





Já agora, a respectiva legenda


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2015 às 23:37)

WOW!!! Não sei em que é que o IPMA se baseou, mas acaba de colocar o grupo Ocidental em aviso AMARELO. Precipitação pontualmente forte!!! É uma frente fria, a qual para já não tem nenhum RDT e a altura dos Topos nem é muito significativa... com isto até vou consultar o Apocalítico arome a ver se ele está em sincronia com o IPMA. :P


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2015 às 23:47)

é que nem o arome...


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 00:17)

OK, já vi que o IPMA se está a basear no ECMWF... mas mesmo esse prevê 10mm em 3 horas e nas proximidades do grupo Ocidental.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 05:48)

lserpa disse:


> WOW!!! Não sei em que é que o IPMA se baseou, mas acaba de colocar o grupo Ocidental em aviso AMARELO. Precipitação pontualmente forte!!! É uma frente fria, a qual para já não tem nenhum RDT e a altura dos Topos nem é muito significativa... com isto até vou consultar o Apocalítico arome a ver se ele está em sincronia com o IPMA. :P



Já começou a chuva no Grupo Ocidental. Nas últimas três horas:

4,9 mm  Corvo
6,5 mm Flores


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 06:46)

Não choveu mais no Grupo Ocidental na última hora.

Na Madeira, acumulados do evento:







Persiste precipitação no extremo oeste e costa norte da ilha da Madeira, já em corrente de noroeste


----------



## Lipegno (17 Out 2015 às 12:19)

Boas,

Ainda na ressaca do evento de ontem, um derrocada fecha uma estrada importante na Madeira ( uma ligação entre o norte e o sul da ilha). 

Foi no zona muito exposta e já bastante erodida (curiosamente o mesmo local que fiquei "preso" em fevereiro de 2010)

http://dnoticias.pt/actualidade/mad...as-imediacoes-de-estaleiro-fecha-via-expresso


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2015 às 17:59)

O Pico está com um capacete engraçado. É-me difícil afirmar se há neve:












A câmara que está apontada para a montanha não tem visibilidade:


----------



## Azathoth (17 Out 2015 às 23:38)

Penso que não foi referido aqui mas ontem nas Ilhas Desertas caiu 107 mm de precipitação num espaço de uma hora. Deu uma reportagem nas notícias da RTP-Madeira hoje à noite e foi referido que provocou alguns estragos na ilha. Atenção que a ilha não é habitada, tem apenas uns vigias. Dada a proximidade destas ilhas para a ilha da Madeira deu para perceber que poderia ter sido bem pior.

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p85/telejornal-madeira
Ver 2:36


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2015 às 23:45)

Azathoth disse:


> Penso que não foi referido aqui mas ontem nas Ilhas Desertas caiu 107 mm de precipitação num espaço de uma hora. Deu uma reportagem nas notícias da RTP-Madeira hoje à noite e foi referido que provocou alguns estragos na ilha. Atenção que a ilha não é habitada, tem apenas uns vigias. Dada a proximidade destas ilhas para a ilha da Madeira deu para perceber que poderia ter sido bem pior.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p85/telejornal-madeira
> Ver 2:36



Infelizmente não disse a hora. Se tivesse que apostar diria que ocorreu durante a passagem daquela célula que abordei antes (14h - 15h) que acabou por ser uma 'desilusão' aquando da passagem pela Madeira (as correntes ascendentes estiveram por cima das desertas). Aquela convecção profunda, com o seu lento movimento e grande intensidade, certamente teria o potencial para gerar tal chuva.


----------



## Azathoth (19 Out 2015 às 21:09)

Mais sobre a elevada precipitação nas Ilhas Desertas na passada 6ª feira:


----------



## a410ree (20 Out 2015 às 10:10)

Bom dia ! Manha com alguma chuva moderada, durante a noite tambem choveu !!
Acomulados nas ultimas *( 24H ) *Chão do Arieiro com o valor mais alto*.*




Vento


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2015 às 11:50)

a410ree disse:


> Bom dia ! Manha com alguma chuva moderada, durante a noite tambem choveu !!
> Acomulados nas ultimas *( 24H ) *Chão do Arieiro com o valor mais alto*.*



É pena Bico da Cana não estar a funcionar. 

Nas webcams é visível muita água nas ribeiras e cascatas, que resultam da muita chuva que tem caído no interior da ilha da Madeira.


----------



## a410ree (20 Out 2015 às 12:03)

AnDré disse:


> É pena Bico da Cana não estar a funcionar.
> 
> Nas webcams é visível muita água nas ribeiras e cascatas, que resultam da muita chuva que tem caído no interior da ilha da Madeira.


É verdade ! ainda continua a chover em certas zonas, constantemente de fraco a moderado ...


----------



## Lipegno (20 Out 2015 às 12:14)

AnDré disse:


> É pena Bico da Cana não estar a funcionar.



Pois essa é a estação mais próxima da minha casa e estava curioso dos acumulados, pois tem chovido muito.  

Já agora lembro-me de ter uma estação metereológica na Serra de Agua, mesmo ao lado de um terreno que costumávamos cultivar. 

Algum membro do Forum sabe onde posso consultar algum histórico de dados dessa estação?


----------



## Hawk (20 Out 2015 às 12:24)

Entretanto mais 20 mm no Areeiro na última hora. As águas da ribeira ganham o tom acastanhado típico destas chuvas outonais.  O aviso do IPMA em vigor é só a partir das 00h de amanhã.


----------



## Fada (20 Out 2015 às 13:56)

Na Caleta tem chovido desde que me levantei, cerca das 7 horas da manhã.
É uma chuva ligeira, acompanhada por algum vento. Por vezes para, mas nunca por muito tempo, e numa das paragens até já fez sol e tudo.
O mar está calmo e já vi vários barcos a sair.


----------



## a410ree (20 Out 2015 às 19:47)

Já vai com *156.8 mm* no pico do Arieiro e *145.5 mm* no chão do Arieiro nas ultimas 24H !


----------



## a410ree (20 Out 2015 às 22:35)

Boa noite ! 
Ainda continua a chover ! um pouco por toda a ilha !
Ja vai nos *180.6 mm* em 24h no pico do Arieiro !!


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2015 às 22:44)

Durante a tarde uma zona de instabilidade afetou principalmente as desertas. Debitou alguns raios:











Infelizmente não há uma estação pública nas referidas ilhas. Quanto ao núcleo depressionário, este desloca-se com alguma velocidade. Deve chegar ao arquipélago daqui a algumas horas:






Se o núcleo mantiver a intensidade, chuva forte e trovoada podem ocorrer (só acompanhando é que se saberá):


----------



## a410ree (20 Out 2015 às 23:14)




----------



## Orion (20 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Infelizmente o enquadramento não foi o melhor. A qualidade também deixa muito a desejar (21:04 UTC):


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2015 às 04:30)

Para já parece que a segunda vaga vai passar pelo lado este sem atingir em cheio. Esperemos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Azathoth (21 Out 2015 às 12:52)

1 pessoa desaparecida no Campanário, Madeira numa derrocada:
http://dnoticias.pt/actualidade/mad...to-de-dois-tanques-apanha-idosa-no-campanario


----------



## Funchalense (21 Out 2015 às 15:01)

Helicóptero da força foi ativado para 
fazer busca e salvamento na zona do Campanário. 
A força aérea confirma que o pedido deu entrada por volta das 10 horas da manhã. 
O Merlin está no local a fazer passagens para ver se consegue detectar a mulher de 70 anos que está desaparecida desde esta manhã. 

Na zona estão também uma embarcação salva vidas e uma mota de água, um bote do sanas e o patrulha kuanza. 
As aéreas de busca estendem-se ao mar, ao calhau da lapa, onde a ribeira desagua. Só na zona estão cerca de 50 elementos 


Imagem de Gil Rodrigo


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 15:57)

Os acumulados na Madeira são já muito elevados nas regiões montanhosas. Não pára de chover:






E no mês já se atinge os *541 mm* no Areeiro e *352* em Santo da Serra:





O acumulado em "evento" é desde dia 17 às 15:00 utc.

Edição: valores actualizados.


----------



## Funchalense (21 Out 2015 às 16:07)

*Aviso laranja prolongado até à meia-noite*


----------



## Funchalense (21 Out 2015 às 16:12)

Chuva muito forte ao início da tarde - entre as 14h e as 15h -, com o Pico do Arieiro a chegar aos 25,2mm e várias localidades com acumulados acima de 10mm.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 16:27)

Funchalense disse:


> Chuva muito forte ao início da tarde - entre as 14h e as 15h -, com o Pico do Arieiro a chegar aos 25,2mm e várias localidades com acumulados acima de 10mm.



Valores superiores aos registados durante a manhã. Podem ocorrer novamente desprendimentos de terras.


----------



## Lipegno (21 Out 2015 às 16:54)

Finalmente consegui sair e tirar umas fotos. 

Acho que nunca tinha visto tanta chuva consecutiva por cá. Praticamente desde segunda-feira que chove, e por vezes a chuva é moderada/forte (pena não existir nenhuma estação cá perto).

Muita água a cair das montanhas:









fotos do facebook da freguesia:


----------



## Hawk (21 Out 2015 às 17:01)

A zona da Serra d'Água a fazers jus ao seu nome.

Essa ribeira e ribeiros afluentes foram recentemente intervencionados. Até agora o primeiro teste aparenta estar a ser superado.


----------



## Lipegno (21 Out 2015 às 17:12)

Hawk disse:


> A zona da Serra d'Água a fazers jus ao seu nome.
> 
> Essa ribeira e ribeiros afluentes foram recentemente intervencionados. Até agora o primeiro teste aparenta estar a ser superado.



Sim aparentemente está OK, a largura da ribeira faz com que a agua não flua com muita velocidade o que na minha opinião é bom.

Tivemos um problema de 2 derrocadas que interromperam a estrada, até ao momento foi só isso.


----------



## Azathoth (21 Out 2015 às 17:27)

São Vicente, Madeira, hoje:





Foto de Davide Vicente de Ponte


----------



## Funchalense (21 Out 2015 às 17:34)

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24h!


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2015 às 18:07)

A depressão não gerou raios:






A maior parte da chuva parece ter sido orográfica. A sudoeste da Madeira começa a surgir convecção dispersa:


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2015 às 18:33)

Já foi encontrado o corpo da idosa arrastada pelo rebentamento dos tanques...
Vídeo da extensão em 

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...da-derrocada-que-arrastou-idosa-no-campanario


----------



## Knyght (21 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Entretanto no Paul da Serra.


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2015 às 09:40)

Ontem foi um dia muito animado na RAM, dados IPMA: 

*Top 3 Rajadas:*
102.6Km/h __ Areeiro
81.0 Km/h __ Caniçal - S. Lourenço
76.7 Km/h __ Lombo da Terça

*Top 3 Precipitação:*
136 mm __ Areeiro
68.5 mm __ Santo da Serra
54.1 mm __ Lombo da Terça


----------



## Funchalense (22 Out 2015 às 13:21)

Neste momento chove imenso, acompanhado de trovoada.
Funchal/ Santo António.


----------



## Funchalense (22 Out 2015 às 13:24)

IPMA volta a colocar esta tarde a Madeira sob aviso laranja de aguaceiros por vezes fortes com possibilidade de trovoadas, devido à proximidade de instabilidade atmosférica a sul da Região.


----------



## Fada (22 Out 2015 às 14:01)

Na Calheta chove forma moderada. 
Ia agora escrever que a trovoada já tinha passado... nunca foi muito perto... quando tive de interromper a minha escrita para desligar o computador da eletricidade... após um enorme trovão.


----------



## Lipegno (22 Out 2015 às 14:26)

Boas,

partilharam agora este video no facebook, impressionante: 


(espero que consigam abrir)
(também é uma boa oportunidade para os nossos colegas continentais apreenderem um pouco de madeirense )


----------



## grandeurso (22 Out 2015 às 14:38)

Mini tornado....  Não há maneira de aprender....


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2015 às 14:55)

Já está famoso: "mini-tornado"


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2015 às 15:42)

Lipegno disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *partilharam agora* este video no facebook, impressionante:
> 
> ...


*Para quem ainda não reparou a publicação desse vídeo é de 19 de outubro de 2014!!!*
Quando colocarem aqui vídeos e fotos que não são da vossa autoria *verifiquem sempre as datas!*


----------



## Lipegno (22 Out 2015 às 15:49)

Thomar disse:


> *Para quem ainda não reparou a publicação desse vídeo é de 19 de outubro de 2014!!!*
> Quando colocarem aqui vídeos e fotos que não são da vossa autoria *verifiquem sempre as datas!*



De facto não reparei na data, o facto de estar a chover imenso na Ponta do Sol e este video ter aparecido no meu facebook agora, fez-me ignorar o resto.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2015 às 15:55)

Olhando para a instabilidade na Madeira, o GFS não indicava a possibilidade de tal acontecer:











Mas não só aconteceu mas a realidade indicou condições mais instáveis do que as modeladas:
















Continua a haver convecção dispersa a sul da Madeira.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 16:44)

Orion disse:


> a possibilidade de tal acontecer



Desculpa, não percebi ao que te referes.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2015 às 17:04)

StormRic disse:


> Desculpa, não percebi ao que te referes.



O GFS não modelava a instabilidade que hoje aconteceu. Pelo menos nos atuais moldes.

Acho que a tua dúvida refere-se à utilização do termo 'tal'. Não quebrei nenhuma regra do português. A expressão existe


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 18:23)

Orion disse:


> O GFS não modelava a instabilidade que hoje aconteceu. Pelo menos nos atuais moldes.
> 
> Acho que a tua dúvida refere-se à utilização do termo 'tal'. Não quebrei nenhuma regra do português. A expressão existe



Não se referia à utilização do termo, apenas fiquei na dúvida se podias estar a referir-te à mensagem sobre o tornado que afinal era do ano passado.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2015 às 18:33)

StormRic disse:


> Não se referia à utilização do termo, apenas fiquei na dúvida se podias estar a referir-te à mensagem sobre o tornado que afinal era do ano passado.



Não. O tal era mesmo da instabilidade de hoje


----------



## Azathoth (22 Out 2015 às 20:54)

Nuvem estranha no Funchal no fim da tarde:



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Se não conseguirem ver a foto avisem.


----------



## Funchalense (22 Out 2015 às 21:00)

Espetáculo de raios sob a baía do Funchal...








Foto : Regina Brum


----------



## Lipegno (22 Out 2015 às 21:25)

De facto estão a acontecer muitas descargas à volta da ilha (aparentemente mais na margem sul). 

Desde das 21 ja contei mais de 20. Mas parece-me que estao a acontecer cada vez mais longe e mais para Oeste.


----------



## jonhfx (22 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Brutal trovoada -Rui Fernandes Créditos


----------



## Azathoth (22 Out 2015 às 22:10)

Estou na 1º fila para o melhor espetáculo de trovoada de sempre. Video daqui a pouco. Se soubesse como ponha-vos um streaming ao vivo.


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2015 às 22:18)

Azathoth disse:


> Estou na 1º fila para o melhor espetáculo de trovoada de sempre. Video daqui a pouco. Se soubesse como ponha-vos um streaming ao vivo.



Tenho inveja


----------



## lserpa (22 Out 2015 às 22:19)

jonhfx disse:


> Brutal trovoada -Rui Fernandes Créditos


Que brutalidade!!!! Wow


----------



## lserpa (22 Out 2015 às 22:23)

E ainda por cima são todos positivos os raios da Madeira!!! Que inveja mesmo!!


----------



## Azathoth (22 Out 2015 às 22:57)

Video:


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2015 às 23:04)

Azathoth disse:


> Video:



Os raios positivos (topo da nuvem) são bem visíveis 

Só nos Açores é que não faz isso


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2015 às 23:12)

Azathoth disse:


> Video:


A frequência é impressionante!!  E aquele relâmpago que iluminou a célula toda......nem digo nada 
Muito bem captado!!!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (22 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Mas que loucura!!!!


----------



## Lipegno (22 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Grande Video Azathoth,

Encontrei esta Playlist de um colega com videos de hoje:


----------



## Azathoth (22 Out 2015 às 23:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> A frequência é impressionante!!  E aquele relâmpago que iluminou a célula toda......nem digo nada
> Muito bem captado!!!



Ainda está a dar relâmpagos no mesmo sítio agora embora com uma frequência bem mais baixa. Tenho mais videos, preciso é de tempo e de largura de banda para fazer o upload.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 23:48)

Funchalense disse:


> Espetáculo de raios sob a baía do Funchal...





jonhfx disse:


> Brutal trovoada -Rui Fernandes Créditos





Azathoth disse:


> Video:





Lipegno disse:


> Encontrei esta Playlist de um colega com videos de hoje:





Tenho que ir viver para a Madeira!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2015 às 00:17)

Azathoth disse:


> Video:




Quanto é que custa assistir a um show destes? era bem capaz de pagar. 


A última trovoada que vi com descargas com essa frequência já vai há décadas. E para fotografar é um mimo, exposição de 5 segundos e está feita uma grande foto. 


Muito bom vídeo!


----------



## Funchalense (23 Out 2015 às 01:53)




----------



## Funchalense (23 Out 2015 às 02:25)

http://dnoticias.pt/multimedia/fotoreportagem/546124-natureza-da-espectaculo
*Natureza dá espectáculo*

Na noite desta quinta-feira no céu da Madeira houve 'gelação', fenómeno que ocorre quando o relâmpago é visto sem ser acompanhado pelo trovão!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Out 2015 às 09:28)

Mas que brutalidade de espectáculo aconteceu na Madeia!!! Sortudos os que puderam presenciar!


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2015 às 09:53)

Não vejo disso há uns anos, aqui pelo Alentejo, talvez 3 ou 4. Antes disso só tinha visto quando era mais nova, na direcção de Sines e até havia um cheiro horrível a enxofre no ar.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2015 às 10:53)

Trovoada épica na Madeira, daquelas que acontecem só muito de vez em quando nas nossas paragens.
Grandes registos pessoal!


----------



## Azathoth (23 Out 2015 às 14:20)

http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=4850785
http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais/concelho.aspx?Distrito=Funchal&Concelho=Porto Santo&Option=Interior&content_id=4850576
http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/local/um-fenomeno-atmosferico-invulgar-assustou-os-madeirenses_1264


----------



## lserpa (23 Out 2015 às 14:29)

Boa tarde.
Aqui pela Horta, sigo com céu muito nublado, por vezes encoberto alguns períodos de chuva fraca, associada a uma pequena frente pouco desenvolvida, é composta acima de tudo por nuvens baixas.
LPHR 231300Z VRB10KT 9999 -SHRA FEW012 BKN022 19/14 Q1021
esta madrugada também foi marcada por alguns períodos de chuva.
Temperatura em Castelo Branco HRT 19, temperatura na Horta às 12UTC 18ºC 
O vento sopra de nordeste moderado 30/40


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2015 às 17:51)

Condições de hoje, às 12 UTC, no Funchal:






Noutras condições poderia ter havido mais trovoada.


----------



## Hawk (23 Out 2015 às 18:00)

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira

As webcams mostram muita chuva neste momento em algumas zonas da ilha.

O IPMA lançou um aviso amarelo em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2015 às 18:03)

Bem já vi que vocês têm já excelentes registos


----------



## Knyght (23 Out 2015 às 19:13)

Acabei de ouvir mais um trovão, vamos ao round 2 
Quem queria ver ao vivo devia ter apanhado o avião!


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Out 2015 às 19:55)

Vídeos absolutamente magníficos ... Parabéns por essas obras de arte ...


----------



## Azathoth (23 Out 2015 às 20:22)

Playlist dos meus vídeos:

Enjoy.


----------



## Funchalense (23 Out 2015 às 21:05)




----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2015 às 22:15)

Magníficos registos desta grande trovoada! 
Tantos madeirenses atentos e de nariz no ar; dá gosto saber!


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2015 às 22:18)

Parabéns excelentes registos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2015 às 23:24)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2015 às 10:27)

Continua a muita chuva na Madeira.

Na webcam do Clube Naval do Seixal até já se vêem duas cascatas:







Também muita água em São Jorge






Das 6h às 7h UTC:
24,6mm - São Vicente
19,2mm - Santo da Serra
9,3mm - Santana
7,3mm - Santa Catarina (aeroporto)

Das 7h às 8h UTC
12,2mm - São Vicente
10,4mm - Santo da Serra
10,2mm - Areeiro
9mm - Lombo da Terça


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 11:49)

AnDré disse:


> Continua a muita chuva na Madeira.



Está relativamente localizada na costa norte. Os terrenos estão saturados, situação a manter-se perigosa. São Vicente, Santana e Santo da Serra, mais do que os cimos elevados, com valores muito elevados. Efeito local muito pronunciado.
Só os modelos de pequena escala conseguem "ver", em princípio, estes valores tão significativos,  e mesmo assim não os localizam nem avaliam correctamente.
O resto do dia parece preocupante para a costa sul, desta vez, mas é necessário dar o desconto habitual para a imprecisão:


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2015 às 12:19)

Dia 22 em Ponta Delgada por Vitor Gouveia.


----------



## Funchalense (24 Out 2015 às 14:00)

Temperatura máxima ontem na Madeira foi registada no Funchal - Lido, com 28,3ºC.






IPMA prolonga novamente o aviso amarelo de aguaceiros por vezes fortes para o dia de hoje.


----------



## lserpa (24 Out 2015 às 14:09)

AndréFrade disse:


> Dia 22 em Ponta Delgada por Vitor Gouveia.


Convém referir que é na Madeira  pois também há algumas localidades com esse nome no Açores


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 13:18)

Funchalense disse:


>





Funchalense disse:


> Temperatura máxima ontem na Madeira foi registada no Funchal - Lido, com 28,3ºC.



Bom dia

Em que página estás a obter estes dados das estações?
Há valores que coincidem com os da página do IPMA mas os nomes das estações são diferentes. 
Há estações com o mesmo nome mas os valores não são iguais aos do IPMA.
As horas que indicas são utc?
Na 6ªfeira 23, às 17:00 utc, Santo da Serra tem um valor horário extraordinário de* 71,9 mm* na série que é registada automaticamente! O total em 24h, das 0:00 de 23 às 0:00 utc de 24 confirma-o, com *83,7mm*.
Mas nesta mensagem indicaste 46,2 mm.
Guardaste o Boletim diário do Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal de ontem? Já não fui a tempo de o obter. Qual é o total em 24h (costuma ser até às 9h) para Santo da Serra?


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 16:49)

Precipitação terminada no Arquipélago da Madeira há já algumas horas. Novamente valores muito elevados de precipitação, excedeu-se mesmo os 20 mm/h e há a registar o valor excepcional, ainda não confirmado, de precipitação em Santo da Serra.

Valores horários de anteontem até hoje:





Resumo do mês para valores diários das 0h às 0h utc:






das 9h às 9h utc:






Mapa do acumulado do mês na ilha da Madeira:






Os valores traçados correspondem a estações com falhas de funcionamento. Os valores reais são superiores.

O valor mais alto em *24 horas* foi *173,3 mm* em *Areeiro*, no período a terminar às 15:00 utc do dia 21.
Este valor é normal ocorrer todos os anos, sensivelmente. Só um valor superior a 204 mm terá um período de retorno maor ou igual a dois anos.

No Funchal, por exemplo, o valor médio normal para o mês de Outubro (89,5mm _Normais 81-2010_) já foi largamente ultrapassado pelos *128,5 mm *registados até hoje.


----------



## Fada (25 Out 2015 às 22:56)

Desde que estou na Calheta, este foi o primeiro dia em que não vi uma única nuvem no céu.

Eu sei que todos aqui preferem dias cinzentos, mas eu adorei o meu dia de sol.


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2015 às 23:11)

Hoje assisti a um fenómeno que já não via à algum tempo.
Hoje houve a passagem aqui pelos Açores de um sistema frontal, até às 12:00 a estação do IPMA aqui na Horta apenas tinha acumulado 3mm, mas, esta tarde, por volta das 16:00 houve um aguaceiro que até não foi nada de especial apenas caíram um pingos grossos durante 10 minutos.
Eu estava na zona da Conceição, onde passa a maior ribeira cá da ilha e qual não é o meu espanto quando olho para a ribeira, a qual corria apenas um fio de água, vejo aproximar-se uma parede de água com mais ou menos 30cm de altura! Fiquei mesmo surpreendido, pois algures, no interior da ilha a chuva caiu bem!!


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2015 às 23:16)

lserpa disse:


> Hoje assisti a um fenómeno que já não via à algum tempo.
> Hoje houve a passagem aqui pelos Açores de um sistema frontal, até às 12:00 a estação do IPMA aqui na Horta apenas tinha acumulado 3mm, mas, esta tarde, por volta das 16:00 houve um aguaceiro que até não foi nada de especial apenas caíram um pingos grossos durante 10 minutos.
> Eu estava na zona da Conceição, onde passa a maior ribeira cá da ilha e qual não é o meu espanto quando olho para a ribeira, a qual corria apenas um fio de água, vejo aproximar-se uma parede de água com mais ou menos 30cm de altura! Fiquei mesmo surpreendido, pois algures, no interior da ilha a chuva caiu bem!!



Enchente relâmpago em miniatura


----------



## lserpa (25 Out 2015 às 23:21)

Orion disse:


> Enchente relâmpago em miniatura


Pois.. Mas o mais intrigante é que não vi nenhuma estrutura com capacidade para produzir isso! Também confesso que não estava propriamente atento, mas uma vez que estava já em pós frontal, não liguei nenhuma ao RDT... Só se foi um cúmulo congesto... Sei lá!


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2015 às 14:54)

Porto da Madalena do Pico e de São Roque do Pico estão encerrados devido à forte agitação marítima. Apenas opera na área de passageiros um navio da Atlanticoline, mas de forma limitada no porto da Madalena.


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2015 às 15:01)

Consultei também a bóia da Graciosa, pois a do Canal Faial/Pico continua inoperacional. 
Esta bóia tem picos de amplitude de 10 metros, daí a decisão de encerramento de alguns portos por parte da autoridade marítima.







 Não sei porquê, mas deve ter passado um Tsunami à -19horas atrás lolol


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2015 às 15:04)

Vê-se chover com intensidade em Porto Moniz, ilha da Madeira. Resultado da frente que afecta já a região ocidental da ilha.


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2015 às 15:44)

Imagens do porto da Madalena e são roque do Pico.


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2015 às 15:53)

Esta até ficou bem melhor...


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 17:02)

lserpa disse:


> Pois.. Mas o mais intrigante é que não vi nenhuma estrutura com capacidade para produzir isso! Também confesso que não estava propriamente atento, mas uma vez que estava já em pós frontal, não liguei nenhuma ao RDT... Só se foi um cúmulo congesto... Sei lá!



Pode haver a montante afluências que estejam controladas por pequenos açudes e/ou desvios para rega que tenham sido abertos.


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2015 às 17:21)

StormRic disse:


> Pode haver a montante afluências que estejam controladas por pequenos açudes e/ou desvios para rega que tenham sido abertos.


Não foi esse o caso, hoje coloquei essa mesma questão a um colega meu, E ele confirmou-me que no lado sul, a ribeira também veio mais forte e a hora coincide. Ele estava na Feteira e eu na Horta(conceição), os dois cursos de água têm origem diferentes, o que leva mesmo a concluir que houve algo anormal nas terras altas.


----------



## lserpa (27 Out 2015 às 13:44)

É por cá... Mais do mesmo. 
Mais uma vez a forte agitação marítima está a causar transtornos no transporte de pessoas, bens e mercadorias. Segundo o comunicado da Atlânticoline, não há uma previsão de quando será reaberto o Porto da Madalena.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Out 2015 às 12:49)

Aqui por Angra temos tido um dia com alguma chuva e ceu muito cinzento ... Nada de anormal para esta altura do ano ... Tive a possibilidade de andar por caminhos da Serra de Santa Bárbara no fim de semana e a água corre bem por lá o que dá para perceber que a seca do início do ano não é agora mais do que um pesadelo mau ...


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2015 às 15:59)

As imagens fixas do Eumetsat não estão a funcionar (ou sou eu que não consigo aceder a elas), portanto sirvo-me do mapa dinâmico que infelizmente tem menos definição. Esta imagem é das 14:15, hora dos Açores (15:15 UTC). A frente fria está sobre o G. Oriental. Nas próximas 36 a 48 horas parte do ar frio a noroeste do G. Ocidental irá atravessar todo o arquipélago:






Nota ainda para a tremenda ventania que virá, especialmente para o G. Ocidental, e para a agitação marítima. Ao menos este Outubro foi ligeiramente diferente do Outubro do ano passado.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2015 às 17:19)

E começa 






Muito nevoeiro na ilha de S. Miguel. Não consigo ver a Lagoa do Fogo a partir de PDL. Isto deve-se ao elevado ponto de orvalho tendo em conta as atuais temperaturas:






Como curiosidade, a câmara das Furnas do Spotazores foi mudada de posição. Mostra agora a lagoa, o que é uma melhoria muito considerável. Há uns tempos haviam uns patos lá. Portanto, pode ser uma atração diferente:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (29 Out 2015 às 13:21)

A probabilidade de nevar e reduzida, mas nao e de excluir. Amanha estarei das 8 as 9h na Serra da Barrosa. 
Cumprimentos


----------



## lserpa (29 Out 2015 às 13:44)

A temperatura a 850hpa em São Miguel será de -0,2°c na saída das 6utc do GFS... Elevando assim a iso 0 para os 1450 metros. Mas, boa sorte  
Aos 1000metros prevê 4/5°c... Esta última saída elevou um pouco mais a cota e limitou a entrada da iso 0.
Podes ver o meteograma em texto para acompanhares a altura da iso a 850hpa e qual a temperatura a 850hpa.
A qual não está nada apelativa.


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

A frente fria ficou toda a noite estacionária no G. Oriental. Pelo menos em PDL não choveu muito. Para o final do dia deverá haver mais 'movimento' no padrão meteorológico, em que o ar (mais) frio começará a atravessar, finalmente, o arquipélago. O IPMA já atualizou a sua previsão, indicando a possibilidade de aguaceiros de granizo durante a próxima madrugada (e neve só no Pico a partir dos 1400 metros). Nota ainda para a trovoada dispersa (clicar na imagem para melhor visualização) que muito dificilmente ocorrerá nos Açores (mas é possível):


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (29 Out 2015 às 15:21)

Nevar nao é impossível. Mas sim, quase impossível. Mas em pancadas de granizo em altitude acredito.


----------



## mcpa (29 Out 2015 às 19:05)

Começa a cair umas pingas bem grossas por Ponta Delgada e o vento começou a aumentar de intensidade. Está fresquinho!!!


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 19:45)

Rajadas intensas nas Flores:







http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPFL/2015/10/29/DailyHistory.html


----------



## lserpa (29 Out 2015 às 20:38)

Mesmo assim aquém dos 110


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 21:09)

Na imagem de satélite da NOAA está muito impercetível mas também está no TOGA. Um raio isolado entre os grupos Ocidental e Central:











A maior parte dos raios deverá continuar a norte.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (29 Out 2015 às 22:08)

Descarga elétrica poucos km a norte da ilha Terceira


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2015 às 22:31)




----------



## lserpa (29 Out 2015 às 23:37)

Sigo com uns fantástico 9°c  aguaceiros, granizo pela minha cota ainda nada. Creio que será uma questão de tempo.
O vento médio é superior a 50km/h e as rajadas até às 21horas já tinham atingido os 93km/h na estação do IPMA. Está nesta fase um pouco mais frio que o que devia, o Pico do frio está previsto para as 05:00 locais. Veremos se atinge os 7


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2015 às 23:45)

lserpa disse:


> Sigo com uns fantástico 9°c  aguaceiros, granizo pela minha cota ainda nada. Creio que será uma questão de tempo.
> O vento médio é superior a 50km/h e as rajadas até às 21horas já tinham atingido os 93km/h na estação do IPMA. Está nesta fase um pouco mais frio que o que devia, o Pico do frio está previsto para as 05:00 locais. Veremos se atinge os 7


9°C??!! Muito impressionante!


----------



## AzoresPower (29 Out 2015 às 23:49)

O termómetro do carro dava 9°C às 22h. Sigo com chuva fraca. 

Já choveu forte e faltou a luz esta noite.


----------



## faroeste (30 Out 2015 às 00:10)

Sigo com 9.1 ºC  e rajada máxima 105 kmh .


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2015 às 00:12)

Registo de vento até às 21:00 locais 
Pena não ter acesso a todas as estações. 
Quem lidera a rajada é Angra do Heroísmo, quase 110km/h


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2015 às 00:24)

ImapWeather


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2015 às 00:25)

Gerofil disse:


> ImapWeather


 Tinha reparado nisso, mas não vi nem ouvi nada e a minha casa fica bem virada para o canal...


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2015 às 00:29)

Pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira, alguns aguaceiros de chuva apenas, e vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 01:43)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAZORESA3

Persiste a atividade elétrica muito dispersa:


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 01:47)

O aviso devia ser na hora local. Nos Açores agora é UTC-1


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 01:55)

No G. Ocidental hoje, nota para o mar:



> Mar ALTEROSO ou TEMPESTUOSO, tornando-se gradualmente cavado.
> Ondas noroeste de 7 a 8 metros, diminuindo gradualmente para 4 a 4,5 metros.



E a amplitude térmica pouco comum:



> Vila do Corvo: 8ºC / 16ºC



https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1114003575291306


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 02:00)

Está quase a chegar ao 0...


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2015 às 06:30)

Boa noite,

Acordei com o vento, estou em São Jorge... a ver vamos se tenho avião para São Miguel!
Estive a dar uma olhadela pelos PE da EDA... típico dia de Inverno, nas últimas 24h tivemos rajadas superiores a 100 km/h em quase todas as ilhas, com destaque para o Pico com rajadas superiores a 150 km/h.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Out 2015 às 08:07)

Acordei pelas 5h da manhã com um tremendo vendaval e penso que com granizo,  mas não posso precisar pois nem saí da cama


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Out 2015 às 08:53)

Ribeirinha


----------



## Turlu (30 Out 2015 às 09:36)

Às 08:00 horas no percurso São Mateus da Calheta - Angra do Heroísmo, pelo Caminho do Meio, ainda se via muito granizo acumulado nas bermas da estrada.


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Out 2015 às 10:18)

Confirmo os relatos dos outros users terceirenses ... Uma noite com muito vento e uma madrugada com muito granizo ... neste momento até surge algum sol mas o frio invernal mantém-se ...


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2015 às 10:18)

Bom dia, 
Muito granizo acumulado na zona oeste da ilha...
Não subi à serra de Santa Bárbara, mas existem relatos de bons acumulados de granizo....


----------



## Azathoth (30 Out 2015 às 10:33)

Que venha o frio dos Açores para a Madeira que eu tenho saudades.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Out 2015 às 10:59)

As bermas dos passeios tinham bastante granizo de manhã,  alguém foi a Santa Bárbara (Serra)?


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2015 às 11:51)

SPOTAZORES


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2015 às 13:24)

Bom dia! 
segue o Top 8 do Ranking nacional de temperaturas mínimas.
 
1 Horta Acores (Portugal) *7.1 °C* 
2 Penhas Douradas (Portugal) *8.0 °C* 
3 Flores Acores (Portugal) *8.7 °C* 
4 Lajes Acores (Portugal) *9.9 °C* 
5 Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) *10.2 °C* 
6 Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) *10.2 °C* 
7 Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) *10.7 °C* 
8 Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Portugal) *11.0 °C*


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2015 às 13:51)

o Spotazores tem uma previsão da mínima para a Horta muito apelativa lolol Era bom, era...
*ATUAL 10.7 ºC*
*5 min. | 16 max.  *


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 13:58)

A mínima em S. Caetano foi de 1.786º às 6:50 (não sei se UTC ou não). Vendo os registos de raios na NOAA desde as 7:45, houveram alguns raios muito esporádicos. Pena não ter havido mais humidade e CAPE.


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2015 às 14:06)

ok!!


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 14:14)

lserpa disse:


> ok!!



Duas coisas. 1º finalmente há boletins desse género para os Açores (ainda muito aquém dos disponíveis para o continente). 2º Como escrevi antes, se fosse no inverno, teríamos (farrapos de) neve (porque não houve muita chuva) .


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 14:41)

Hoje às 11:19 UTC (10:19 hora local):






À direita é possível ver as células mais desenvolvidas, que passaram durante a noite, com a sua concentração considerável. A probabilidade de chuva decresceu bastante após a passagem delas.

Perto do G. Central, em altitude, é possível ver algumas nuvens em forma de farrapo:






Como há muito ar seco a 500 hPa:






São do _jet_, que apresenta uma humidade relativa considerável:






Visto de cá de baixo (Madalena do Pico):


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 22:31)

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2015 às 23:36)

Boa noite, Hoje cá em casa já é dia de lareira  sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 12,5°c


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2015 às 10:46)

Montanha do Pico, há instantes:


----------



## lserpa (31 Out 2015 às 13:33)

Pico, fotos de Tripix Azores





Casa Da Montanha





Sincelo 






As vaquinhas lol














Estalactites


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 13:38)

Orion disse:


> https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


A primeira foto não é deste ano. De qualquer das formas é muito lindo


----------



## Azathoth (31 Out 2015 às 23:54)

A temperatura hoje na Madeira desceu bastante.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Nov 2015 às 00:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Os últimos dias têm sido marcados por temperaturas mais baixas. Na quinta à noite e durante toda a madrugada de sexta, o vento soprou forte com rajadas bem fortes e caíram alguns aguaceiros. Caiu um aguaceiro de granizo na manhã de sexta em Ponta Delgada.


----------

